# Christmas Gifts VI - all gone!



## ksbman (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I'm done, again. 

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. american lockpicker, 6. ARC AAA Premium
2. carbine15, 34. Milky SEOULMATOR 
3. xian13, 4. NiteCore Extreme SS Bezel
4. whitedoom34, 58. Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight
5. VillageIdiot, 37. Surefire 6P
6. radar696, 3. Olight M20 Warrior Premium
7. chew socks, 45. Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version
8. phoneguy, 2. JetBeam Jet-III M
9. Youfoundnemo, 40. SureFire 660 
10. Juggernaut, 48. Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake 
11. sailingdog, 33. Surefire U2
12. igabo, 1. Milky KL4
13. isc, 32. Surefire L1 Cree
14. kris994, 16. Surefire L1 Cree
15. andrewx490, 52. Lumapower MRV 
16. cerberuss, 25. Fenix P1D Premium Q5 Natural
17. Guy's Dropper, 30. La Petite Killer Ti AAA 
18. Blight, Pass
19. D-Dog, 59. Olight M20 Warrior Premium & 62. Eveready Double Barrel 4AAA
20. Bruce B, 55. Surefire G2 LED & Pass
21. 7ender, 38. Surefire 9P & Pass
22. TeamLosi, 11. JetBeam Jet-I MK.II X & 35. Princeton Tec Tec 40
23. Futoi, 17. Malkoff M60 & 8. Romisen RC-W4
24. kavvika, 10. LiteFlux LF5 SSC P4 & 26. 4-pack of Energizer AA 
25. KnOeFz, 28. Lumapower M1 & 42. 1x18650 3W chinese light 
26. carling, 29. Wolf Eyes Defender & 24. 4 pack AA Eneloops 
27. kevin_d'marie, 60. Fenix P3D CE & Pass 
28. Waffle, 43. Polished Stainless Steel Civictor & 22. 4 pack AA Eneloops 
29. bigslick, 46. Surefire G2 & 21. 4 pack AA Eneloops
30. mossyoak, 47. Surefire G2 & 27. 4-pack of Energizer AA 
31. legtu, 49. JETBeam C-LE v1.2 & 20. 4 pack AA Eneloops 
32. vovw, 7. Fenix L0D CE & 23. 4 pack AA Eneloops 
33. FlashBanger, 50. 2008 Inova XO & Pass 
34. Moka, 44. ARC AAA & 68. Inova XO 
35. Mungon, 39. Surefire KL3 LED & 19. 4 pack AA Eneloops 
36. Nomad, 5. Original DSpeck Firefly & 13. Streamlight Microstream 
37. rala, 41. Fenix L1P & 56. Brinkmann Maxfire LX 
38. csshih, 12. DealExtreme X.V & 14. Fenix E01 Blue 
39. AardvarkSagus, 9. $40 gift certificate & 15. Fenix E01 Natural 
40. cyberspyder, 36. Surefire G2 & 57. Streamlight ProPoly Luxeon 4AA
41. clg0159, 54. Fenix P1 & 66. Mystery Gift #4 
42. farmall, 31. Surefire G2 & 63. Mystery Gift #1 
43. sims2k, 18. Superfire WF-501B & 67. Mystery Gift #5 
44. Cosmo7809, 53. Elektrolumens XM-3 & 64. Mystery Gift #2
45. MikhailO, 51. Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA LED & 65. Mystery Gift #3

And here's what they get to choose -

1. *Gone - to igabo* Milky KL4, donated by ksbman.
2. *Gone - to phoneguy* JetBeam Jet-III M, donated by ksbman.
3. *Gone - to radar696* Olight M20 Warrior Premium, donated by ksbman.
4. *Gone - to xian13* NiteCore Extreme SS Bezel, donated by ksbman.
5. *Gone - to Nomad* Original DSpeck Firefly, aluminum head, no dings, but lots of wear to knurling and edges, donated by ksbman.
6. *Gone - to american lockpicker *ARC AAA Premium, donated by ksbman.
7. *Gone - to vovw* Fenix L0D CE, donated by LEDninja.
8. *Gone - to Futoi* Romisen RC-W4, donated by LEDninja.
9. *Gone - to AardvarkSagus* $40 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy.
10. *Gone - to kavvika* LiteFlux LF5 SSC P4 (original twisty version), donated by selfbuilt.
11. *Gone - to TeamLosi* JetBeam Jet-I MK.II X (original Cree P4 version), donated by selfbuilt.
12. *Gone - to csshih* DealExtreme X.V (JetBeam C-LE V1 clone – twisty, Cree P4), donated by selfbuilt.
13. *Gone - to Nomad* Streamlight Microstream NIB, donated by divine.
14. *Gone - to csshih* Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine.
15. *Gone - to AardvarkSagus* Fenix E01 Natural NIB, donated by divine.
16. *Gone - to kris994* Surefire L1 Cree, some scratches on the head, no lanyard attachment, no clip, 4 pack of Titanium Primaries, donated by divine.
17. *Gone - to Futoi* Malkoff M60, the full power, normal optic (8 degree I think), pre-production one, donated by divine.
18. *Gone - to sims2k* Superfire WF-501B with Deerelight 3SD 5A Q2 w/SMO and a Blue Trustfire 18650, donated by divine.
19. *Gone - to Mungon* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
20. *Gone - to legtu* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
21. *Gone - to bigslick* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
22. *Gone - to Waffle* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
23. *Gone - to vovw* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
24. *Gone - to carling* 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
25. *Gone - to cerberuss * Fenix P1D Premium Q5 Natural, donated by redsfairlane.
26. *Gone - to kavvika* 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
27. *Gone - to mossyoak* 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
28. *Gone - to KnOeFz* Lumapower M1, donated by depusm12.
29. *Gone - to carling* Wolf Eyes Defender with a Wolf Eyes Cree dropin (3.7-6 volts), donated by depusm12.
30. *Gone - to Guy's Dropper* La Petite Killer Ti AAA , donated by mr.squatch.
31. *Gone - to farmall* Surefire G2, black, donated by Monocrom.
32. *Gone - to isc* Surefire L1 Cree, donated by Visible EM Wave.
33. *Gone - to sailingdog* Surefire U2, donated by Visible EM Wave.
34. *Gone - to carbine15* Milky SEOULMATOR, donated by Visible EM Wave.
35. *Gone - to TeamLosi* Princeton Tec Tec 40, donated by jzmtl.
36. *Gone - to cyberspyder* Surefire G2, Black, Lockout tailcap model, Mint Cond, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
37. *Gone - to VillageIdiot* Surefire 6P, Black, current model, Mint Cond, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
38. *Gone - to 7ender* Surefire 9P,Black, Old style, round body (laser products on the tailcap), Excellent condition, with belt holster, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
39. *Gone - to Mungon* Surefire KL3 LED head, BLACK, new type with fresnel optics, Excellent condition, just a trace of wear on the front edge of the bezel, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
40. *Gone - to Youfoundnemo* SureFire 660 NIB, old style with the flag switch and fixed pressure switch, donated by in_the_dark.
41. *Gone - to rala* Fenix L1P, donated by ledaholic.
42. *Gone - to KnOeFz* 1x18650 3W chinese light with no name or markings on it, donated by ledaholic.
43. *Gone - to Waffle* Polished Stainless Steel Civictor, donated by ledaholic.
44. *Gone - to Moka* ARC AAA, donated by ledaholic.
45. *Gone - to chew socks * Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version, donated by Sabrewolf.
46. *Gone - to bigslick* Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.
47. *Gone - to mossyoak* Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.
48. *Gone - to Juggernaut* Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake with Lumens Factory LED dropin, tailcap remote switch for weapons, and regular tail as well, donated by medieval.
49. *Gone - to legtu* JETBeam C-LE v1.2, donated by medieval.
50. *Gone - to FlashBanger* 2008 Inova XO, donated by NightFlyer.
51. *Gone - to MikhailO* Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA LED, donated by NightFlyer.
52. *Gone - to andrewx490* Lumapower MRV, donated by DonShock.
53. *Gone - to Cosmo7809* Elektrolumens XM-3 2AA 3W, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
54. *Gone - to clg0159* Fenix P1 1x123 LUXIII, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
55. *Gone - to Bruce B* Surefire G2 LED, new but opened to test, will ship without batteries, donated by Braddah_Bill.
56. *Gone - to rala* Brinkmann Maxfire LX (Target version with belt holster) NIB, donated by Fizz753.
57. *Gone - to cyberspyder* Streamlight ProPoly Luxeon 4AA, donated by Not So Bright.
58. *Gone - to whitedoom34* Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.
59. *Gone - to D-Dog* Olight M20 Warrior Premium, LNIB, donated by divine.
60. *Gone - to kevin_d'marie* Fenix P3D CE (not Q5), I don't see one scratch or ding on it, used a couple times, donated by divine.
61. Removed per request.
62. *Gone - to D-Dog* Eveready Double Barrel 4AAA, Red, Not a scratch on the metal or the head, just a few cleaning scratches on the plastic lens, donated by jusval.
63. *Gone - to farmall* Mystery Gift #1, donated by mr.squatch. 
64. *Gone - to Cosmo7809* Mystery Gift #2, donated by mr.squatch. 
65. *Gone - to MikhailO* Mystery Gift #3, donated by mr.squatch. 
66. *Gone - to clg0159* Mystery Gift #4, donated by mr.squatch. 
67. *Gone - to sims2k* Mystery Gift #5, donated by mr.squatch.
68. *Gone - to Moka* Inova XO from about 2005,Tiros model, Fairly neutral beam, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :candle:  :thumbsup: :rock: :twothumbs: :bow: :goodjob:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a few lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.

If it has been your turn for 24 hours and you haven't chosen yet, you will be skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 

**********************************************************************************************************************************************

I spent several hours yesterday making up the list. It's not an easy job. :hairpull:

Had it all done yesterday noon, then my fricken 2 week old Dell XPS 630i crapped out and wouldn't re-boot. :mecry:

Tried calling Dell, got hung up on 5 times.

Spent the next 3 hours troubleshooting with Dell (India) on-line through my old computer, no help.

Spent another hour and a half running the dell diagnostic, no help.

During the next hour, waiting for the "I'll call you back in 10 minutes" I unplugged the main hard drive, loaded Vista onto the second hard drive, and it booted up.

Spent the next two hours loading and setting up everything on the new hard drive.

My beautiful list from yesterday....still on the first hard drive.

I went to bed. :sleepy:

So now I have to make the list all over again. I have my PM's and some e-mails still on the hotmail server, but I'm short 7 lights. Something somewhere got deleted.

So I'm going to make the list with what I have. Maybe, probably, after people start choosing, someone is going to say "Hey! How come the light I donated is not on the list?"

At that time I'm going to add it to the list. And if someone already chose a gift, but would have wanted that one instead....Sorry, Too Bad. That's the way it's going to have to be this year. 

So, I'll be back in a few hours, ready to go.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is year six for the Christmas Give-away and this year I’m doing it the same way as last couple years.

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and have received replies from a few good CPF’ers.

Friday, November 28th, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.

Here are my rules-

-This offer is open to those active members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

- If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you aren’t registered at CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until November 28th.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I always like to see this thread year after year, a great way to kick off the holiday season :santa:






Braddah-Bill


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I've only been registered for two years but this thread always makes me smile. It's hard to find such a large group of people, many of whom have never met each other, who are so willing to give and help each other.

Thanks to ksbman and everyone who donated!


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Well, I guess I am the first to ask to be considered. I am now a freshman in college paying way too much a year (being out of state certainly doesn't help :shakehead) to be here (Penn State University Park), which means disposable income is nil. In fact, the last light I acquired was the Streamlight I chose on last year's thread...that's right...I haven't been able to purchase a new light in a full year :-( Anyways, as of right now I only have 4 lights to my name and one of them (my R500 from 2 years back) has a damaged reflector (darn bulb explosion). I don't want any sympathy for my plight, however, I once again as to be respectfully included in this give-away. Maybe if I scrap together a few extra dollars I can donate a light too 

If only being a 'flashaholic' could be as easy as some of you make it out to be


----------



## TeamLosi (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would love to be considered in this as well! I am pretty new here but have been browsing these forums everyday in search of a great first light. I really love this forum, this is an amazing activity you put on so thank you very much!



Thanks!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

:welcome:





TeamLosi said:


> I would love to be considered in this as well! I am pretty new here but have been browsing these forums everyday in search of a great first light. I really love this forum, this is an amazing activity you put on so thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kris994 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to be considered 

I don't have any decent lights yet since im still in school and don't have a paypal account.

Been on here loads looking for my first one though.


----------



## Blight (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to be considered too. I'm pretty new, but lurked a little before finally signing up.  Before I came here, I thought I had a couple of nice lights. Now, it seems my 4D Maglite and 2AA Minimag are mainly good for modding.  Should I feel bad that I no longer think the lights my parents got for me are that good? I feel guilty.  Anyway, I'm still looking for a 'good' light!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I may have not been a member of this particular forum for very long, but I am a active member at CPF marketplace. (Registered in same username: KevinD'Marie)

Do i qualify??

If I do then I would like to get a flashlight for my dad who is a maintenance worker.

The one that was given to him was bulky and cumbersome and is no help to his work at all. (He monitors various pipes in buildings)

I was hoping i could replace that one with something smaller and brighter.

Thanks,

Kevin D'marie


----------



## Waffle (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to be considered.


----------



## 7ender (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would love to be considered in this as well, I'm a college student now with no job, so this would be amazing for me. I've been a part of this forum for a few years now, but don't have any lights. College has put a huge strain on my financial situation .

Thanks!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Hello, my name is Daniel Coble, Im 16 and a sophmore in highschool. I live on a farm so I work but my pay goes to the credit card companies. I would really appreciate being included in your Christmas giveaway. I really appreciate you giving of your time to organize this cpf event and even if I dont qualify I would like to say thank you.

Daniel Coble


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 22, 2008)

*o hai guys!*

:santa:!

Hi, I'm 15, live in Australia and go to a selective public school (i.e. intellectually gifted but not a rich background) I lurk this forum a lot, post very rarely. I don't have a job, must have handed in resumes to 50 shops now but no call or email back. I can't simply ask my parents for money unlike some of my girl friends (friends who are girls! =P) who simply ask and their dad hands them a 50. x.x

My most expensive light is a $30 DealExtreme light, and a purple MiniMag. The sort of things I had in mind were a stock Mag 2D, maybe one of the lower-end Fenix's. If anyone has a stock SF 6P that would be *fantastic*! But seriously, I'll take anything and I'll be happy. And if something I receive turns up in the Marketplace, may my face turn yellow and my limbs fall off!

don't you love christmas, the thought of unconditional compassion for others makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## bigslick (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

If I qualify, I would like to be considered in this too. I'm a high school student with no job (yet). Iv'e been looking at this forum for a long time now, but just joined a litte while ago.

Iv'e been looking for a first flashlight for awhile now, and would love to recieve one for christmas!

This is a great opportunity this forum puts on, and it would be great if I could be apart of it.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm making a little over minimum wage, my fiance got laid off and we have a newborn son who racked up thousands in hospital bills. I'm in debt up to my eyeballs and I'd like to be considered this year!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



carbine15 said:


> I'm making a little over minimum wage, my fiance got laid off and we have a newborn son who racked up thousands in hospital bills. I'm in debt up to my eyeballs and I'd like to be considered this year!


You've got my vote (if there was such a thing, despite the random # drawing intended to be used). Keep your head up brother.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Carbine15 has been a member here for quite a long time and has enriched the community with his knowledge. I too would like to see him win a light


----------



## kavvika (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I was on the fence about this initially, but I'd like to be considered this year as well. I'm a junior at college, working seasonal (summer and winter) to pay for school and rent. I do have a few "quality" lights, but save up my money and choose after doing alot of research in the reviews section. I love this forum, nowhere else have I found this kind of generosity.

I'd like to share a story about Christmas Gifts V last year. I was the lucky recipient of Carrots Arc AAA, which immediately graced my keychain a soon as it arrived in the mail, and still does to this day. The day after, I went to work and a fellow coworker rushed up to me and in a panicked voice, asked if I could help him look for a pill he dropped under the lockers in the employees lounge. He is a very nice man who has M.S. and couldn't easily bend down to look. I took out the Arc, and within seconds I had found the pill which had rolled back far underneath the lockers. I grabbed a pencil and fished it out for him. He thanked me and I went to go clock in. I'm still thinking about the odds that I walked in at that exact minute and wonder what would have happened if I weren't scheduled that day. I was the only other employee in the break room at that time; I'm just glad I was prepared.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Carbine15 has been a member here for quite a long time and has enriched the community with his knowledge. I too would like to see him win a light



Seconded. Put him in front of me if I qualify.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Everybody gets a light. 

The random order decides who gets to pick first, second, etc.


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

_Can I be included in the Christmas giveaway I have a Surefire 6p as my only high end light, I've been unemployed since this summer. Also I would really like an ARC if possible I've wanted one since I joined this forum because its high quality, USA made, and is Maglite solitaire size._


----------



## FlashBanger (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm in college and would like to be considered for this.

Thank You.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I was going to ask to be picked, but it’s silly it’s not my choice if you want to add me to the list go ahead. I always wanted to compare my home made creations to an actual high quality light. I always wondered what a Fenix or Surefire felt like in hand but I’m not saying I need one of those, And if I win like a bunch of Cr123 or something along those lines just give them to someone else I don’t have the money to buy a light for them. Just to be fair I did receive my EDC-P7 so I’m not as bad as some guys out there, on the other hand I just finished rebuilding my taskforce holster with Val crow which took over an hour to get the little needle in and out of the sticky side of the stuff since buying a new one isn’t really an option:hairpull:. and that lights sort of an impossible anomaly when considering my second best light is made from scrap lumber steel retaining rod, throwaway florescent wiring, stove pipe, and gorilla glue:thumbsup:! I sort of splurged on that. Oh of course I don’t have a job and what ever money I get for charismas normally goes towards heating my house. But hey what are you going to do with the economy at hand:shakehead.


----------



## vovw (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to put my name in as well. I'm new to flashlights, and currently only have a minimag and an ultrafire from that hong kong website.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Overjoyed to see that I'm being considered.


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Although I feel that I am qualified as my wife was downsized out of her job two years ago and has not found a sufficient replacement that would allow us to pay for childcare we have had to do without some things and adjust and the only high-end light I own was won here a couple of years ago( many thanks). My bills are paid and I have a job to be thankful for. I told myself that if it was possible that I would donate to this cause. Although it is not much I would like to donate $20.00 to be used in whatever manner chosen by Keith. If Keith would like to purchase batteries or another light or a gift card from a vendor that is his choice. Please PM me for payment.

Bryan


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm pretty certain I don't qualify, due to my ownership of an EagleTac, Pila and Nitecore. That's ok though. I'll just have to get a couple of my friends and family to sign up and become active members here by next year seeing as they would have been the final destination of any light anyway.

Here's a preemptive congratulations for those of you who are picked in the end and a heartfelt thanks to those who were able to donate. These threads always make me smile to see this kind of generosity.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## KnOeFz (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd love to be added to the list.... I'll be out of a job starting januari 1st 2009.... happy newyear. No new lights for me for a while!

I'm trying to stay positive though, something good will cross my path, I'm sure of that. I'm going to live together with my gf for the first time in my life so there's still plenty of brighness in the times ahead. 2009 will be a year packed with new things for me...


----------



## whitedoom34 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would love to be considered :twothumbs


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would Huggeelly appreciate being considered :bow: 


I'm a university student realllly tight on funds. I've been browsing CPF everyday for just over a year... havent made many posts as I've found that most of my questions have already been answered in past posts using search .. but havent been able to spare enough cash for a decent light. The best I could get my hands on is a small aaa 9 led light at a local chinese store... I was about to order the romisen rc-n3 a while ago but found that I couldnt even afford that :thinking:


----------



## legtu (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

i'd like to be considered please...


----------



## ksbman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm pretty certain I don't qualify, due to my ownership of an EagleTac, Pila and Nitecore.



Personally, I consider couple hundred dollar Surefires and the cool stuff from the Custom Builders and Modders to be 'High End' Lights.

I'll put you on the list _if _ you meet all the other rules.



AardvarkSagus said:


> I'll just have to get a couple of my friends and family to sign up and become active members here by next year



This makes me mad.

The intent of this is so Flashaholics can have a chance to receive something from the hobby they enjoy, but not necessarily afford.

To get strangers to this community to sign up, receive a gift, and then disappear is wrong.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



ksbman said:


> This makes me mad.
> 
> The intent of this is so Flashaholics can have a chance to receive something from the hobby they enjoy, but not necessarily afford.
> 
> To get strangers to this community to sign up, receive a gift, and then disappear is wrong.



Just make the rule that to qualify member must have been registered a year (or 6 months if that's too much), have been active (at least 10 posts per month), and can enter for a maximum of 2 times.

A suggestion for drawing, last year's selection process it was a nightmare when one guy decide to not show up, or did show up but decide he cannot make a decision and disappear for 2 or 3 days. The whole thing dragged on for a month if I recall. This time if possible please make it that everybody must show up at time of annoucement, and have 30 minutes to make their selection or pass on to next in line.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would absolutely love to be considered for this. I am a sophomore in high school. I am unemployed, and just lost a 200 dollar leaf raking commission i thought i could rely on from my parents. My only "nice" light is a L2D...my other lights are simply hodgepodges of parts i found laying around. 

Hopefully by next Christmas i will be able in better economic standing, and will be able to instead provide a donation for this wonderful program.




jzmtl said:


> Just make the rule that to qualify member must have been registered a year (or 6 months if that's too much), have been active (at least 10 posts per month), and can enter for a maximum of 2 times.
> 
> A suggestion for drawing, last year's selection process it was a nightmare when one guy decide to not show up, or did show up but decide he cannot make a decision and disappear for 2 or 3 days. The whole thing dragged on for a month if I recall. This time if possible please make it that everybody must show up at time of annoucement, and have 30 minutes to make their selection or pass on to next in line.



I think that you made some good points, although i feel like 30 minutes is nowhere near enough time, because some people might not be able to make it on that exact time slot....but i do agree that several days is to much. 

I have an idea that i would like to throw out there for consideration. Have people rank the lights that they want equal to the number of there position. Example: BobSmith is ranked number 7, so he reads through the list of lights and chooses 7 lights that he would like and puts them in the order from favorite to least favorite just incase the lights on his list are already taken by those higher up. By ranking a number of lights equal to the number in line, they don't have to wait for the people before them to choose before they make their choices..........just an idea.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

whoa 30min!!!! I and Im sure some other members have jobs/school that dont permit checking every half hour, Im on every day but gone for atleast 9 hours at a time (although i do sneek into the library to get on cpf) I do agree with the active member part though

Ksbman has been doing this for a long time though, im sure that he knows what he is doing


----------



## ksbman (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



jzmtl said:


> Just make the rule that to qualify member must have been registered a year (or 6 months if that's too much), have been active (at least 10 posts per month), and can enter for a maximum of 2 times.



I think 1 year is too long and 6 months is already a rule. 

I don't do 10 posts a month. For the last couple years, most of my posts have been just in my Christmas threads.

The max of entering 2 (or 3) might just become a rule. What say the masses?



chew socks said:


> I have an idea that I would like to throw out there for consideration. Have people rank the lights that they want equal to the number of their position. Example: BobSmith is ranked number 7, so he reads through the list of lights and chooses 7 lights that he would like and puts them in the order from favorite to least favorite just in case the lights on his list are already taken by those higher up. By ranking a number of lights equal to the number in line, they don't have to wait for the people before them to choose before they make their choices..........just an idea.



People have taken it upon their selves to do this in the past. I do encourage this because it does help speed up the process.

I realize not everyone can get on the computer at any time. Some people can only do it at work or at school, or after the kids or Mom and Dad have gone to bed. I have always given people 24 hours to respond when it was their time to choose. 

Last year a lot of people didn't pay attention to the thread and it really took a while to run the list. I don't know how to be fair and make the process go faster, too.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



Youfoundnemo said:


> whoa 30min!!!! I and Im sure some other members have jobs/school that dont permit checking every half hour, Im on every day but gone for atleast 9 hours at a time (although i do sneek into the library to get on cpf) I do agree with the active member part though



When I participated last year, ksdman annouced what are avaliable and when he will post the name list (on a weekend) beforehand. Maybe it's just me but if people are getting free stuff the least they could do is show up on time to claim it.


----------



## isc (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd like to be considered. I'm currently at Uni and considering the great synergy of exams and the end of the football season, I have pretty much no work until after Xmas... knock back one ad hoc shift due to exam preparation and it all dries up until the major events start again.

I bought a 3P with my last pay packet which will be my only light, and I'm liquidating all my SFs (yeha... all 3 of em) to cover board, as the charming people at Centrelink still haven't processed my allowance claim, over 2 months since it was lodged.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to be considered for this giveaway. 

I am a Frenchman in high school (14 yrs. old), and am currently unemployed. I make a little money doing things like baking cakes and raking leaves, but I virtually exhausted my funds with my last purchase of my first good knife (spyderco tenacious, $30.) I have no "quality" lights right now; I edc my brother effulgentOne's fenix L2T. I own: a spontaneously busted led minimag given to me by my brother, a self modded toy headlamp, a beat-up river rock 2 aaa. 
I got a username rather recently so if that renders me unqualified that's fine, but I have shared my enthusiasm for lights with my brother for a long time. The warm welcome and encouragement I recieved at PF 11 promted me to join this community as a member, and I look forward to many rewarding years of involvement.
I can't say I have contributed to the community much yet, but I hope to as I grow and gain experience and knowledge in this exciting new realm.

Thanks all,
sailingdog

PS - If my opinion matters, it seems the best way to go about this giveaway is:
Send an email to everyone on the recieving end the day before the drawing with a list of the donated lights. This way, people won't sign themselves up just because they see a light they like. Tell them to reply with a list of their choices, and on the day of the drawing the list of donated lights and the list of lucky recipients will be revealed and the choosing will be almost instantaneous.


----------



## isc (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



sailingdog said:


> I am a Frenchman in high school (14 yrs. old),


 
A Frenchman? Really? From NY?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Freshman is what he meant....I think


----------



## andrewx490 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Please consider me in this too. I'm a freshman in college and have a very limited money supply.

Thanks


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd like to see Chew Socks on that list with the stipulation that he has to keep helping his new significant other out in times of blackouts with the light he receives. :laughing: Actually I feel he well represents the kind of person here who really deserves a light with the community spirit shown in his posts.

As far as the ideas put forth for making the giveaway easier, it seems that it should be easy to require anyone making the list to send a PM with their wish on it and let Santa-Ksbman choose for them based on their wish criteria. Just another idea, but one that I think would work out for all the winners and not keep people waiting.


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



kaichu dento said:


> I'd like to see Chew Socks on that list with the stipulation that he has to keep helping his new significant other out in times of blackouts with the light he receives. :laughing: Actually I feel he well represents the kind of person here who really deserves a light with the community spirit shown in his posts.
> 
> As far as the ideas put forth for making the giveaway easier, it seems that it should be easy to require anyone making the list to send a PM with their wish on it and let Santa-Ksbman choose for them based on their wish criteria. Just another idea, but one that I think would work out for all the winners and not keep people waiting.


 
I agree.


----------



## xian13 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I, too shall ask for consideration. I am currently between jobs and none of the the local hotels are hiring. I even got turned down at Target. I am hoping to have a job before Christmas, but as it stands it's not looking good. Thanks for the Christmas chance!


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd like to be considered.

I've read loads about flashlights, handled and used many high-end flashlights, and dream of owning them, but the only light I currently own that could be considered a high-end light is an old Inova X03, which I plan on modifying when I amass the funds needed. Other than that, I've been collecting crappy incandescent lights since I was five and have about 2 working ones on any given day.:laughing: I don't have a pay pal account, or a job, but now that I'm old enough, I plan on getting both within the next 6 months. Hopefully, I can help another needy cpfer next year.


----------



## geonex (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

<edit> I'm withdrawing my name as my wife has decided to get me a new light (LED, yay!) for Christmas and I'd rather see one of the giveaway lights go to someone who might not be unwrapping a light this year.</edit>

The part of my original post that still applies follows:

"...let me take this opportunity to express my thanks to the community. I love the site (I average an hour or so a day lurking around) and the information and expertise available is invaluable...thanks, guys!"

-Geo


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd love to be considered as well... I don't make much money at the time, and I'm saving what I do make for car repairs (rear ended someone about a month ago) and to send myself to a 4 year university instead of just a community college. I spend roughly 1- 2 hours a day on CPF and am learning a lot. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## mina (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

If its ok, I'd like to be included in the list.


----------



## carling (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Please consider me in the list. Thanks!


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Carling, I hate to be a prude, but you joined this month, and you haven't even given us a backstory.

And mina, you are an expert lurker.


----------



## Moka (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'd love to be considered for this, in University, part time job, barely enough dosh to pay for rent and food:mecry:, have been able to live on staples to buy my E1B a few mths ago, but no $$ now =(
This is an awesome idea and I thank heartily those who donate!:twothumbs


----------



## mina (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



VillageIdiot said:


> And mina, you are an expert lurker.



Yes, I am a lurker. I mostly read and rarely post, unless the thread *really* captures my interest and i'm in the mood to post. If ever I do post a reply, its mostly a couple of sentences max.

I've been reading around here even before CPF shifted to a new bulletin software. It was CPF and CPF Underground that only existed then. Luxeons where just 1 watters, flashlight-forums didn't exist yet and some of the active members there where active members here, Fenix wasn't "born" yet, POP was one of the "in" thing when it comes to multi-level lights, ksbman was still offering free package forwarding, the CPF search engine was accepting 3-letter searches and the "local" google search of the forum didn't exist yet, yada-yada-yada...

Hayssss... this my first "longest" post here ever. Anything wrong with being a lurker?


----------



## radar696 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to ask to be considered.

It's not something that I would normally do but for lots of us in Michigan times have gotten tough.

Yes I do have a few "D" size mags and a mini mag too but I have been wishing for my first LED. Plus I would really like to build my first light but I don't see that happening anywhere in the near future.

Well with the auto industry jumping around as it has over the last four years things have been rough at times for computer drafting. I've never worked direct for one of the big three but in and around very often.

So as it is now I've been without a job since the middle of August. I've actually just been responding to a thread I started just a few days ago looking for my first LED light for camping with my Boy Scout Troop. Both of my sons are active and I go camping with them almost every month.

Thank you for any consideration. Oh and just to be fair; I guess I would be considered a lurker as well. I don't always drop by to browse but on occasion I take the plunge and drop in to read around!

Radar


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

As today is Thanksgiving I suggest we all say Thank-you to the generous members of CPF who have sacrificed one of their own so that we (total strangers) may see the light. Thank-you everyone of CPF, you ALL have truely improved my life!


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

consider me if you don't mind i've had to sell most of my stuff for tuiton and books this year


----------



## igabo (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Wow this is really great; as a student in his second year in university, I would like to be considered for this.

Thanks!


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



mina said:


> Anything wrong with being a lurker?



No, not at all. It was sort of a joke. Should have put a  or a  or a , eh.


----------



## Futoi (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm not sure if i'm eligible for this since I really just joined the forum recently, but if I am I would be very greatful if I could be considered. I just started college but came here because I found that a nice flashlight would be very helpful. Surprisingly, many of my floormates have some type of flashlight and iv'e seen them use them fairly often.

I just came across this forum this month, but from what iv'e seen it's an awesome place. There are so many lights out there! I've been reading pretty daily to try and find a flashlight that would be great to have around my dorm.

Thanks for this great generosity!


----------



## coldlocus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to be included as well if it isn't too late. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm a long time lurker who would be very gratefull if I could be included. I'm a student and don't have a fixed income at the moment.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

"If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify"

Sorry Alonzo and coldlocus.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I spent several hours yesterday making up the list. It's not an easy job. :hairpull:

Had it all done yesterday noon, then my fricken 2 week old Dell XPS 630i crapped out and wouldn't re-boot. :mecry:

Tried calling Dell, got hung up on 5 times.

Spent the next 3 hours troubleshooting with Dell (India) on-line through my old computer, no help.

Spent another hour and a half running the dell diagnostic, no help.

During the next hour, waiting for the "I'll call you back in 10 minutes" I unplugged the main hard drive, loaded Vista onto the second hard drive, and it booted up.

Spent the next two hours loading and setting up everything on the new hard drive.

My beautiful list from yesterday....still on the first hard drive.

I went to bed. :sleepy:

So now I have to make the list all over again. I have my PM's and some e-mails still on the hotmail server, but I'm short 7 lights. Something somewhere got deleted.

So I'm going to make the list with what I have. Maybe, probably, after people start choosing, someone is going to say "Hey! How come the light I donated is not on the list?"

At that time I'm going to add it to the list. And if someone already chose a gift, but would have wanted that one instead....Sorry, Too Bad. That's the way it's going to have to be this year. 

So, I'll be back in a few hours, ready to go.


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IMPORTANT UPDATE - Christmas Gifts VI*

That sounds Horribleee.. :sick2: ..nothing worse than a computer failing at such times... Murphy's law strikes again :thinking: ..a huge thanks for sticking it through for us :twothumbs


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IMPORTANT UPDATE - Christmas Gifts VI*

Thanks for doing all this for us bro. Karma smiles upon you. 

Hey, are you fronting the bill for shipping?? :thinking: I can pay if you want, but not right now...


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IMPORTANT UPDATE - Christmas Gifts VI*

I wish you good luck in the computer department. Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IMPORTANT UPDATE - Christmas Gifts VI*

Well, I'm done, again. 

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. american lockpicker 
2. carbine15 
3. xian13 
4. whitedoom34 
5. VillageIdiot 
6. radar696 
7. chew socks 
8. phoneguy
9. Youfoundnemo 
10. Juggernaut 
11. sailingdog 
12. igabo 
13. isc 
14. kris994 
15. andrewx490 
16. cerberuss 
17. Guy's Dropper 
18. Blight 
19. D-Dog 
20. Bruce B 
21. 7ender 
22. TeamLosi 
23. Futoi 
24. kavvika 
25. KnOeFz 
26. carling 
27. kevin_d'marie 
28. Waffle
29. bigslick 
30. mossyoak 
31. legtu 
32. vovw 
33. FlashBanger 
34. Moka 
35. Mungon
36. Nomad
37. rala
38. csshih
39. AardvarkSagus
40. cyberspyder
41. clg0159
42. farmall
43. sims2k
44. Cosmo7809
45. MikhailO

And here's what they get to choose -

1. Milky KL4, donated by ksbman.
2. JetBeam Jet-III M, donated by ksbman.
3. Olight M20 Warrior Premium, donated by ksbman.
4. NiteCore Extreme SS Bezel, donated by ksbman.
5. Original DSpeck Firefly, no dings, but lots of wear to knurling and edges, donated by ksbman.
6. ARC AAA Premium, donated by ksbman.
7. Fenix L0D CE, donated by LEDninja.
8. Romisen RC-W4, donated by LEDninja.
9. $20 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy.
10. LiteFlux LF5 SSC P4 (original twisty version), donated by selfbuilt.
11. JetBeam Jet-I MK.II X (original Cree P4 version), donated by selfbuilt.
12. DealExtreme X.V (JetBeam C-LE V1 clone – twisty, Cree P4), donated by selfbuilt.
13. Streamlight Microstream NIB, donated by divine.
14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine.
15. Fenix E01 Natural NIB, donated by divine.
16. Surefire L1 Cree, some scratches on the head, no lanyard attachment, no clip, 4 pack of Titanium Primaries, donated by divine.
17. Malkoff M60, the full power, normal optic (8 degree I think), pre-production one, donated by divine.
18. Superfire WF-501B with Deerelight 3SD 5A Q2 w/SMO and a Blue Trustfire 18650, donated by divine.
19. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
20. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
21. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
22. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
23. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
24. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
25. Fenix P1D Premium Q5 Natural, donated by redsfairlane.
26. 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
27. 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
28. Lumapower M1, donated by depusm12.
29. Wolf Eyes Defender with a Wolf Eyes Cree dropin (3.7-6 volts), donated by depusm12.
30. La Petite Killer Ti AAA , donated by mr.squatch.
31. Surefire G2, black, donated by Monocrom.
32. Surefire L1 Cree, donated by Visible EM Wave.
33. Surefire U2, donated by Visible EM Wave.
34. Milky SEOULMATOR, donated by Visible EM Wave.
35. Princeton Tec Tec 40, donated by jzmtl.
36. Surefire G2, Black, Lockout tailcap model, Mint Cond, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
37. Surefire 6P, Black, current model, Mint Cond, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
38. Surefire 9P,Black, Old style, round body (laser products on the tailcap), Exc Cond, with belt holster, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
39. Surefire KL3 LED head, BLACK, new type with fresnel optics, Excellent condition, just a trace of wear on the front edge of the bezel, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
40. SureFire 660 NIB, old style with the flag switch and fixed pressure switch, donated by in_the_dark.
41. Fenix L1P, donated by ledaholic.
42. 1x18650 3W chinese light with no name or markings on it, donated by ledaholic.
43. Polished Stainless Steel Civictor, donated by ledaholic.
44. ARC AAA, donated by ledaholic.
45. Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version, donated by Sabrewolf.
46. Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.
47. Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.
48. Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake with Lumens Factory LED dropin, tailcap remote switch for weapons, and regular tail as well, donated by medieval.
49. JETBeam C-LE v1.2, donated by medieval.
50. 2008 Inova XO, donated by NightFlyer.
51. Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA LED], donated by NightFlyer.
52. Lumapower MRV, donated by DonShock.
53. Elektrolumens XM-3 2AA 3W, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
54. Fenix P1 1x123 LUXIII, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
55. Surefire G2 LED, new but opened to test, will ship without batteries, donated by Braddah_Bill.
56. Brinkmann Maxfire LX (Target version with belt holster) NIB, donated by Fizz753.
57. Streamlight ProPoly Luxeon 4AA, donated by Not So Bright.
58. *Gone - to whitedoom34* Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.
59.-60. I lost them.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :candle:  :thumbsup: :rock: :twothumbs: :bow: :goodjob:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a few lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.

If it has been your turn for 24 hours and you haven't chosen yet, you will be skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 


This post will not be updated. All updates will be in the first post only.


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I picked the ARC Premium.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

My first Luxeon light, gifted from ksbman in the 2003 Christmas giveaway, still sits within reach in my office at home. Keith displayed the true spirit of Christmas and significantly brightened the holidays that year I was without a job. His generosity provided a first rate, first hand example for my children to witness. They couldn't belive that a complete stranger would send a $50 light.

Thanks again, Keith. You are the (CPF Christmas) man.


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Keith, 

I have always been so impressed with your CPF spirit in sponsoring this great annual tradition. When I saw the incredible, multiple, high end lights you personally donated, on top of all your hard work in putting this on, I couldn't believe it. Finally, when I read of the computer hell you went through, just as you were doing the final lists, etc., but somehow still pulled it off, and in good humor no less, I decided you should probably change your CPF name---to SANTA CLAUS! :santa:

Keith, you are the epitomy of all the best in CPF. My hat is off to you! :bow::twothumbs

Andrew


----------



## isc (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow... I mean, WOW..... the genorsity being shown here is absolutely ASTOUNDING. I'm speechless.

A massive, massive thank you to those who have donated. Its the thought that counts, but I mean... WOW. Look at what's being given away! I sincerely hope that I will be in a position to donate next year rather than be a recipient.

I shall work out my order of preference once my jaw is off the floor!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yes I agree with ISC wholeheartedly.

The generosity shown is amazing and I am just stunned at the items that are being given away.

I like to thank you all for your donations and hopefully next year I'll be contributing somewhat to this.


----------



## Mungon (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

i'd like to be considered if its possible 

Micke

hm maby should tell why .. well I work with young crimminal kidds and thats not a high pay jobb have a family to suport not much money left  but if there is someone more in need of a light than me choose them


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I pick the stock 6P if nobody in front of me (carbine15, xian13, whitedoom34) does, that's exactly what I wanted! If it does get picked, I'll go for that MC-E keychain, that's just a work of art. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

If no one picks the Milky SEOULMATOR, before me, I would love that. If not I'll take the Surefire U2. Thanks everyone for your kindness.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Oo I'm so excited, and I'm not even on the receiving end. Haha. This is great, can't wait to see which order they go in. Merry Xmas to all


g


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

You got nothing to worry about, You're #5 on the list. :thumbsup:

I'm sure you'll get what you want, Villageidiot.

On the otherhand, I'm just hoping all the good lights will be still available by the time it's my turn to choose.

Hopefully nobody will get the Olight M20 or the Seoulmator. 

Edit: NVM, it looks like Bruce B. is getting the seoulmator


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Are we allowed to make dibs? I mean if someone is undeceive about two things they could just flip a coin and pick the one that the person behind them really had their heart set on but didn‘t know:mecry:. I wont publicly say the one I would like until I get the OK from ksbman:wave:. 

Oh and thankyou so much every one, for the things you guys contributed is absolutely astounding, Next year lets hope I can give the gift of giving to :twothumbs.


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Lol yea kevin_d'marie, I'm sure good lights will still be left by the time the list reaches you (and me for that matter ) It's always so fun to watch what everyone picks... especially when there were so many generous CPF members


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Huh, I never thought it that way.

Dibs or not, people are still gonna choose the light that they fancy so it'll be on first come first serve...

Unless Ksbman does allow dibs...


----------



## isc (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Remember everyone, this isn't about getting the best light or the most expensive light. This is about people who are doing a bit better than us spreading some holiday cheer, regardless of whether its in the form of a Surefire light or some batteries. 

I think we're all beginning to get ahead of ourselves.... everyone's starting to pick what they want regardless of where they are in the list  There are a few things on that list which I would absolutely love (the SF 660 for example.. you try finding a light to put on a sporterised SMLE!), however there is an excellent chance that someone will pick them before me considering I'm number 13.

Its the thought and the generosity being displayed here which counts, not what you get - don't lose sight of that!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

That is absolutely right, ISC

But then again, there is nothing wrong with wishful thinking. 

(Where is Carbine15?)


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ok as far as hopeful thinking goes, that #48. Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake is exactly what I’ve been looking for with the LED upgrade and every thing. But what happens, happens.


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> That is absolutely right, ISC
> 
> But then again, there is nothing wrong with wishful thinking.
> 
> (Where is Carbine15?)



Yea, +1 on what ISC said, that's what ksbman probably hopes for us all to learn through this. And don't worry... Carbine15 has 24 hrs yet... some people are busy on Friday nights  (not talking about myself )


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> Remember everyone, this isn't about getting the best light or the most expensive light. This is about people who are doing a bit better than us spreading some holiday cheer, regardless of whether its in the form of a Surefire light or some batteries.
> 
> I think we're all beginning to get ahead of ourselves.... everyone's starting to pick what they want regardless of where they are in the list  There are a few things on that list which I would absolutely love (the SF 660 for example.. you try finding a light to put on a sporterised SMLE!), however there is an excellent chance that someone will pick them before me considering I'm number 13.
> 
> Its the thought and the generosity being displayed here which counts, not what you get - don't lose sight of that!



I'm ashamed to associate myself with some of the people in this thread


----------



## isc (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> I'm ashamed to associate myself with some of the people in this thread


 
Dare I ask why?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I dont believe he meant that he was ashamed to associate with you but ashamed to associate with ppl that are just looking for the most expensive or brightest light they can get....and I agree with him (however that SF 660 sure would look good on my .22 =] )


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> I'm ashamed to associate myself with some of the people in this thread



It's the username, isn't it? :laughing:

But seriously, picking the 6P wouldn't be too greedy of me, would it? o.o I mean, with the U2 there and all...


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Highlight of the contest will be when the last of the last are gone and the lost 3 entries show up and are the best 3 lights for the last 3 guys on the drawing :twothumbs

g


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> I dont believe he meant that he was ashamed to associate with you but ashamed to associate with ppl that are just looking for the most expensive or brightest light they can get....and I agree with him (however that SF 660 sure would look good on my .22 =] )


 
See this what I mean: I was thinking about picking the 660 SF but I wasn’t really pulling for it, but now that I saw that he was thinking about it, I would stay clear of it to be generous,:santa: obviously Youfoundnemo is picking before me, but the same goes for everyone after me, I don’t want to crush any hopes and dreams if I can:twothumbs.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Haha, that'll be awesome if that were to happen.

The missing lights shows up at the end and they happen to be the best...

haha

edit: and yeah, I agree with what Juggernaut said.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> Dare I ask why?



Because it seems to be that quite a few members that are associated with this thread have lost sight of what this thread is really about, they are so concerned with informing us as to what they want "dibs" on and telling us what the "good" lights are. 
Ksbman, your generosity never ceases to amaze me but please remove me from the list
And to all the people that are busy telling us what lights they want to call dibs on and what the "good" lights are, please calm down and shut the hell up until it is your turn to pick.


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Highlight of the contest will be when the last of the last are gone and the lost 3 entries show up and are the best 3 lights for the last 3 guys on the drawing :twothumbs
> 
> g



 I bet the suspense is killing some ppl lol. Anyways, glad to see such an active thread  It would be really cool to see everything really start to move, plus it would make ksbman happy


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My bad, Mossyoak. I didn't mean to offend you with my wishful thinkings. 

And yeah, we shouldn't lose sight of the purpose of this event.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> I bet the suspense is killing some ppl lol. Anyways, glad to see such an active thread  It would be really cool to see everything really start to move, plus it would make ksbman happy



I bet it would... I'm #20 on the list and am just thankful to be a winner, even though I hope I can be the recipient of one of the lights I have my eye on... This was very awesome of Ksbman, and hopefully next year I can contribute something to this awesome act of kindness.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Jugg dont let me stop you form getting what you please, the great people who donated wanted to bring a spirit of giving to the community, you wouldnt be crushing my dreams by picking it, or any other gift that has been so generously donated....the 660 would look weird on a tiny little .22 anyways mount it on an ought six or something


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Oo I'm so excited, and I'm not even on the receiving end. Haha. This is great, can't wait to see which order they go in. Merry Xmas to all
> 
> 
> g


Me too, especially when I see posts like these two! I'll join ya! 


isc said:


> Remember everyone, this isn't about getting the best light or the most expensive light. This is about people who are doing a bit better than us spreading some holiday cheer, regardless of whether its in the form of a Surefire light or some batteries.
> 
> I think we're all beginning to get ahead of ourselves.... everyone's starting to pick what they want regardless of where they are in the list  There are a few things on that list which I would absolutely love (the SF 660 for example.. you try finding a light to put on a sporterised SMLE!), however there is an excellent chance that someone will pick them before me considering I'm number 13.
> 
> Its the thought and the generosity being displayed here which counts, not what you get - don't lose sight of that!


This post from someone on the receiving end is the exact type of response that makes me want to donate something. I still may before this is over, but a couple of the fire-sale type responses put me off a little. C,mon guys, lose sight of yourself for this thing and think about the atmosphere of giving and sharing.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Jugg dont let me stop you form getting what you please, the great people who donated wanted to bring a spirit of giving to the community, you wouldnt be crushing my dreams by picking it, or any other gift that has been so generously donated....the 660 would look weird on a tiny little .22 anyways mount it on an ought six or something


Thanks for this response because it's what this whole thing is supposed to be about! :thumbsup:


mossyoak said:


> Because it seems to be that quite a few members that are associated with this thread have lost sight of what this thread is really about, they are so concerned with informing us as to what they want "dibs" on and telling us what the "good" lights are.
> Ksbman, your generosity never ceases to amaze me but please remove me from the list
> And to all the people that are busy telling us what lights they want to call dibs on and what the "good" lights are, please calm down and shut the hell up until it is your turn to pick.


Mossyoak, I'd like to see you stay in. Please don't let some of the negatively phrased posts get you out of it. They kind of got me down when I saw some of them, but then look at the one from YoufoundNemo! Stay in and go ahead and show them how it's done in a gentlemanly manner!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I am thrilled that I am fortunate enough to donate a couple decent lights.

Good luck to #2 and on!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Jugg dont let me stop you form getting what you please, the great people who donated wanted to bring a spirit of giving to the community, you wouldnt be crushing my dreams by picking it, or any other gift that has been so generously donated....the 660 would look weird on a tiny little .22 anyways mount it on an ought six or something


 
Like I said before; you pick before me anyways, and I will accept anything I can while being thankful to have so much generosity around! Like I said in my submitting post, if I end up with something as simple as 4 L91 batteries it would be cool:thumbsup:, the fact that people are so kind as to give this sort of stuff up to help others is simply amazing. Please do not forfeit what you want for me as I want you to get what you want. It is not receiving one of these gifs that makes me happy it’s seeing those around me happy which is the greatest gift of all.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kaichu dento said:


> Thanks for this response because it's what this whole thing is supposed to be about! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mossyoak, I'd like to see you stay in. Please don't let some of the negatively phrased posts get you out of it. They kind of got me down when I saw some of them, but then look at the one from YoufoundNemo! Stay in and go ahead and show them how it's done in a gentlemanly manner!



Haha, alright man.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sweet, mossy is still in...you kind of had me depressed man, and dont diss the L91s their top if the line when it comes to AA's


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yeah, but you know they're going to be the last things left, they are a little under-appreciated.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> and dont diss the L91s their top if the line when it comes to AA's


 


> Yeah, but you know they're going to be the last things left, they are a little under-appreciated.


 
Wow... we really have lost touch with reality. 
...and my friends say I need help.... I think their right:tinfoil:.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My friend was really amazed by my 14500 I had in my blu-ray (I used to be a real laser guy) He was surprised that you (in his words), "...could fit so many watts in there." He put it in his keychain incan and it had a completely ownage output... for 20 seconds xD The lamp blew and he replaced it, haha.


----------



## radar696 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well folks I ended up being fortunate enough to be placed at #6 on the list.

I will tell you right now that I must have spent at least an hour looking over everything that is being offered trying to narrow the list down to what I felt would work best for me.

Well I can say that I have it down to about 7 different lights. Some for different reasons on top of that.

I am one that isn't real familiar with all of the excellent lights that have been made available to those of us on that list. There are many on that list that just don't fit what I wish to use it for.

I have not gone through just looking to find the most expensive light on the list! I will say that a couple of them are very tempting though!

Now I am just patiently waiting for those in front of me to make their choice.

I will at this time say that I greatly appreciate the generosity of those that have contributed to this endeavor.

I can only hope that at this time next year I will be able to repay the debt that I feel I will owe to one and all.

Radar


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well so far, me and dad got it down to about 6 lights. 

Oh, by the way, Dad says thanks for this great event as well.


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> Haha, alright man.


 
I guess some of us (myself included) got a little too excited/eager when the list was posted :ashamed: We didn't reflect on the true meaning of this thread, just as many forget the true meaning of the holidays these days (terrible that people are willing to kill someone and then step over his body for a good deal on some tv's :sigh Sometimes I question where we as a society are heading. 

Anyhow, I appologize if I offended anyone earlier and in an effort to stop the mad flow of notifications spamming people's inboxes  , promise not to post again until it is my turn to choose. 

Thanks again to ksbman and to all the donors this year :twothumbs


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

now I believe that we're beginning to see the meaning of this CPF event


> Thanks again to ksbman and to all the donors this year :twothumbs





> thanks for this great event





> I will at this time say that I greatly appreciate the generosity of those that have contributed to this endeavor.
> 
> I can only hope that at this time next year I will be able to repay the debt that I feel I will owe to one and all.





> Please do not forfeit what you want for me as I want you to get what you want. It is not receiving one of these gifs that makes me happy it’s seeing those around me happy which is the greatest gift of all.





> I am thrilled that I am fortunate enough to donate a couple decent lights.





> his was very awesome of Ksbman, and hopefully next year I can contribute something to this awesome act of kindness





> Ksbman, your generosity never ceases to amaze me





> Remember everyone, this isn't about getting the best light or the most expensive light. This is about people who are doing a bit better than us spreading some holiday cheer, regardless of whether its in the form of a Surefire light or some batteries.





> Thanks for doing all this for us bro. Karma smiles upon you.





> Keith, you are the epitomy of all the best in CPF. My hat is off to you!



And thats just some quotes in this thread.... perhaps society isnt going where it thought it was:toilet:


----------



## Double_A (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> My bad, Mossyoak. I didn't mean to offend you with my wishful thinkings.
> 
> And yeah, we shouldn't lose sight of the purpose of this event.



Thank you for being gracious. As for me I don't need anything.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> I guess some of us (myself included) got a little too excited/eager when the list was posted :ashamed: We didn't reflect on the true meaning of this thread, just as many forget the true meaning of the holidays these days (terrible that people are willing to kill someone and then step over his body for a good deal on some tv's :sigh Sometimes I question where we as a society are heading.
> 
> Anyhow, I appologize if I offended anyone earlier and in an effort to stop the mad flow of notifications spamming people's inboxes  , promise not to post again until it is my turn to choose.
> 
> Thanks again to ksbman and to all the donors this year :twothumbs


:mecry:  :twothumbs


----------



## ksbman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> Remember everyone, this isn't about getting the best light or the most expensive light.
> 
> Its the thought and the generosity being displayed here which counts, not what you get - don't lose sight of that!


I'm impressed with american lockpicker. He had first choice and he didn't go for the most expensive lights, he went for what he wanted. And it's OK if what you wanted is the most expensive light.



Juggernaut said:


> See this what I mean: I was thinking about picking the 660 SF but I wasn’t really pulling for it, but now that I saw that he was thinking about it, I would stay clear of it to be generous,:santa:


There are no dibs, but saying what you want may help you get it. But don't feel bad if you're ahead of someone and you both want the same light.



kevin_d'marie said:


> The missing lights shows up at the end and they happen to be the best....


I remember that one of the missing lights is another Olight M20.



mossyoak said:


> ...but please remove me from the list.


Are you sure? (I just read further, and see that you are still in, good.)
I think it's all right to be excited about receiving a gift. I like watching everyone speculating (not scheming) about what they might receive.



VillageIdiot said:


> ... they are a little under-appreciated.


Only until the battery that came with your light dies.


So, how many people have PM'd carbine15?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

It would be interesting to see who has....odd how there were posts every 5 min untill you said something about pestering carbine15...lol

just for the record I haven't.....yet


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Same here and I don't think I'll be bothering carbine15 anytime soon.

It's friday, carbine probably won't get back until 10PM or so.

Edit: Eh, one pm won't hurt


----------



## isc (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Judging by carbine's post earlier in this thread, I'd say he has far more on his plate to worry about than a flashlight giveaway. Harassing him to pick would just be pointless.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I apologize, as I too got little eager and excited. I do feel very fortunate to have been picked for this awesome Holiday Giveaway! Thanks to everyone who graciously donated and a Happy Holidays!


----------



## medieval (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Congratulations to all of the winners. Thanks ksbman for spending all of your time organizing this. And happy holidays to all. :santa: :santa: :santa:

Can this be made a sticky until all of the winners have chosen?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



medieval said:


> Congratulations to all of the winners. Thanks ksbman for spending all of your time organizing this. And happy holidays to all. :santa: :santa: :santa:


I really want to send a thanks to Ksbman in the form of some smoked salmon when I get back to Alaska! Ksb, is there anything you'd like from Japan? 

A little off topic, but very relevant I feel. Anyone else want to join in? :santa:


----------



## BayMoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm glad to see this tradition still around. Keith, you've touched many hearts these past few years by your generosity in giving. I've told many friends and family members of the gift (Orb) you donated to me several years back and everyone who heard of your generosity was in disbelief. Although the light is no longer working now, I still keep it for sentimental value .

I'd like to thank those other members following suit on this terrific Christmas tradition! :twothumbs


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Aww, big group hug guys. :nana:


----------



## xian13 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

This is great news for me- that and I managed to get an interview next week. I am truly blessed this week. And a big thank you to every one who donated something so that some of us could have a little something. Now, to wait patiently...


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I signed up at McDonalds. =P The manager there is a really cool guy, he says everybody working has free foodz and drinkz at closing time.


----------



## Waffle (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



xian13 said:


> This is great news for me- that and I managed to get an interview next week. I am truly blessed this week. And a big thank you to every one who donated something so that some of us could have a little something. Now, to wait patiently...


 
According to the rules Carbine15 has until 10:01 this morning to pick. So you don't have long to wait.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow...
Ksbman, you truly embody the spirit of giving. Let you be a model to all young CPFers. (You surely are a role model to me!)
And thanks to everyone here who has donated - batteries to surefires. It truly is heartwarming to see that people are still willing to give something of theirs for the greater good of those in need. If I could meet any of you, I might just give you a big hug...
Also, kaichu dento, I _think_ Santa likes cookies and milk...

As for all of you who giddily started voicing your preference, I think that's OK. If you ask me, there is nothing wrong about letting people know what you would like, and there is no evidence that those who did so lost sight of the Christmas spirit (I think it may even be gratifying to some of the donors to see how excited everyone is about their donations.) It can also be helpful, because it lets people know what's popular (to help them make a decision to stay away or not) and if it's done in an organized fashion it can really speed this whole thing up. I think Ksbman said something earlier about listing your favorites ahead of time, so the descision can be made right when it becomes your turn. 
Again, thanks all,

-sailingdog

PS - I once read an article about how people don't write thank-you notes anymore, and how easy and gratifying they are. I totally agree. You spend 1 minute and a couple cents, and the next thing you know a heartwarming surprise shows up in someone's mailbox.
I dunno about you, but I think a few dozen of these are in order...


----------



## radar696 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> PS - I once read an article about how people don't write thank-you notes anymore, and how easy and gratifying they are. I totally agree. You spend 1 minute and a couple cents, and the next thing you know a heartwarming surprise shows up in someone's mailbox.
> I dunno about you, but I think a few dozen of these are in order...


Interesting that you should say this considering that I belong to a forum that trades old time radio shows.

Well one of our members was just complaining yesterday about this very thing!

You get many downloads but no one leaves a thank you. Well that happens and it's the chances you take when you are being friendly and generous at the same time.

Thank yous are the least that you do especially in situations like this!!

Radar


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Interesting that you should say this considering that I belong to a forum that trades old time radio shows.
> 
> Well one of our members was just complaining yesterday about this very thing!
> 
> ...


 
What is the name of the OTR forum? I have an interest in radio shows: the Shadow, Suspense, Escape, the Whistler, etc. I use to buy them regularly when Cracker Barrel and Waldens Book Store carried them.


----------



## radar696 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

PM sent.

Thanks for the interest lockpicker and I hope you enjoy your newest Christmas present!

Radar


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

A lot of those shows are on XM, I listen to all the westerns and most of the detectives!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> PS - I once read an article about how people don't write thank-you notes anymore, and how easy and gratifying they are. I totally agree. You spend 1 minute and a couple cents, and the next thing you know a heartwarming surprise shows up in someone's mailbox.
> I dunno about you, but I think a few dozen of these are in order...



I think Sailingdog is right, we should right write thank you cards to the donors. It just shows how much we appreciate their generosity and how thankful we are. Plus it'll do well spreading the holiday spirit around to people.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

xian13, you're up!

 somebody PM him


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I dont know about you but the suspence is killing me....


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> I dont know about you but the suspence is killing me....



So true, but I guess the wait makes it more exciting.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Same here...
Oh well, I'll distract myself by making Christmas cookies...
heeey, think the donors will like some cookies?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> Same here...
> Oh well, I'll distract myself by making Christmas cookies...
> heeey, think the donors will like some cookies?



_Maybe, _but will it survive in the mail?? 

But honestly, anything is good. 

I mean it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I love cookies!

It is just as suspenseful for me as a donor!!!


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

The longest that I can leave this thread is about 30min before I Need to check it again, on my computer, or if im out.. then on my cellular... Suspense!!!...


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Haha,

I get email notification whenever there is a new post.

And I do my best to keep up to date with this thread.

A bit too up-to-date according to my friend.

Oh well.


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

my phone is a cheapie.. it doesnt check mail automatically.. so mail alerts wouldnt help with my "disorder" much


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ksbman found some of the lights he lost....someone needs to start on that list of prefrence....


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Ksbman found some of the lights he lost....



Yeah, Ksbman is so generous, spending his time and effort to make sure other light lovers can get a chance to try out some other lights. 

Thanks again Ksbman!!!

and many thanks to the people who have donated!

We can't thank you guys enough.

:thanks:


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

# 58.……..I can’t even begin to comprehend that’s being given away.


----------



## Mungon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> # 58.……..I can’t even begin to comprehend that’s being given away.


Well I cant stop druling .....but hmm I dont need it ( what did I say )


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> # 58.……..I can’t even begin to comprehend that’s being given away.


 

Me either. :wow:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> # 58.……..I can’t even begin to comprehend that’s being given away.





Mungon said:


> Well I cant stop druling .....but hmm I dont need it ( what did I say )





american lockpicker said:


> Me either. :wow:



Just shows how generous Ksbman is. Too bad my dad doesn't want it 

Oh well, I hope it goes to a person who really needs it.


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I can not even imagine the amount of light coming out of #58. Someone please post a beamshot of one of these lights.

Bryan


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

xian13 was here this morning. If had posted his top 2 choices, we would be moving on.

Please try to do this when you can.



kevin_d'marie said:


> Oh well, I hope it goes to a person who really needs it.



It's too big, I don't use it much. And thanks to Bernie I don't need it any more.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

This sure is going off on a slow start...

[yawn] :]


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My dad's fallen in love with it (the M6). He was always a fan of incan, never accepted any of the LED lights I gave him. Says he doesn't like the whiteness... Looks like I'll be changing my mind if it's still there when choices get around to me... don't worry, it's going to a respectable man raising 4 kids now, not some teenager. xD I'll buy a 6P myself when I earn enough money, s'pose. 

Of course, I'm not trying to shame anybody into leaving it for me. If you have your heart set on it, I always have that second choice I am completely happy with.



ksbman said:


> I don't use it much.



Yeah, but... wow.


----------



## xian13 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

First off, let me apologize for taking so long. I was helping a friend move some furniture, but that is no excuse. I would have posted my choices earlier, but didn't want to jump the gun. So, here they are: My #1 choice is the the Nitecore Extreme SS bezel and #2 is the Surefire 6P. Thank again to all the donors- and Merry Christmas to all.
-Christian


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> If had posted his top 2 choices, we would be moving on.
> 
> Please try to do this when you can.


 
You want all of use to do this?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



xian13 said:


> First off, let me apologize for taking so long. I was helping a friend move some furniture, but that is no excuse. I would have posted my choices earlier, but didn't want to jump the gun. So, here they are: My #1 choice is the the Nitecore Extreme SS bezel and #2 is the Surefire 6P. Thank again to all the donors- and Merry Christmas to all.
> -Christian



Alright! Finally. we're moving on~ :twothumbs

Edit: Juggernaut, I think he means we should be prepared so that there is no big hold up. :] Also we're not allow to make dibs remember?


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks dude. Whitedoom's up.


----------



## mina (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Just curious. Am I disqualified from joining in the list? :thinking:


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Edit: Juggernaut, I think he means we should be prepared so that there is no big hold up. :] Also we're not allow to make dibs remember?


 
Ya I know:thumbsup:, that’s why I thought is was contradicting. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

No problem, I was a bit confused myself. :]


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mina said:


> Just curious. Am I disqualified from joining in the list? :thinking:



No, I don't know why you're not on the list. 

Incomming PM to make things right.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> You want all of use to do this?



If you are here looking and your turn is one or two people away, then yes, I do.

If you post your top two or three picks, then you don't have to be here when it's your turn.

The list will move faster that way.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> If you are here looking and your turn is one or two people away, then yes, I do.
> 
> If you post your top two or three picks, then you don't have to be here when it's your turn.
> 
> The list will move faster that way.



That's a great idea. :twothumbs

It would make this whole process over in couple days or so.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm sorry I've been away with family. I'd like a chance to pick one please.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> I'm sorry I've been away with family. I'd like a chance to pick one please.



You're up!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> I'm sorry I've been away with family. I'd like a chance to pick one please.



Go for it!!


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thank you so much for your understanding! There are so many good lights to choose from. My heart draws me to the 
Milky SEOULMATOR, donated by Visible EM Wave so that's what it'll be.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> Thank you so much for your understanding! There are so many good lights to choose from. My heart draws me to the
> Milky SEOULMATOR, donated by Visible EM Wave so that's what it'll be.



Sweet Choice :twothumbs

and best of luck with your family, mate.

I hope things turn out well for you. 

Edit: Now, where's Whitedoom??


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

beautiful light and excelent choice, Merry Christmas man

*edit* hey guys why dont we listen to santa..er ksbman and post our perfered presents...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

If there are still lights available, I'd like to nominate my self in my sister's stead. She has been right there with me as a child relishing receiving an Everready Brightlight every year for Christmas. She can't afford diddly at the moment and I don't know if she has a single flashlight at all, let alone a good one. 

I haven't been able to drag her into Flashaholism yet, but mostly because she has had her plate full with other things lately. I bet given some time and the completion of her nursing degree (just started) she might come around.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> beautiful light and excelent choice, Merry Christmas man
> 
> *edit* hey guys why dont we listen to santa..er ksbman and post our perfered presents...




I agree that it is a good idea, but right know i'm afraid i can't do that because i'm torn between two choices so i'm hoping that someone infront of me will choose one of my choices so that it will be easier for me to choose.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Haha, that's smart chew socks. But you should post them anyways. 

Maybe like this?

1. Torch or Light


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I know I'm not until #20 on the list but here are my choices Just in case the list gets down to me by tomorrow at 5 p.m. when I get out of work.

1. 58. Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.

OR

2. Surefire U2, donated by Visible EM Wave.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

LOL i wish we would get down to #20 by tomarrow.... cant..... speak....suspence..killing... *nemo begins to float to the surface of his fish tank*


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> I know I'm not until #20 on the list but here are my choices Just in case the list gets down to me by tomorrow at 5 p.m. when I get out of work.
> 
> 1. 58. Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... and I thought you were going for the Olight M20.

I guess the M6 won you over. :]


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Haha, that's smart chew socks. But you should post them anyways.
> 
> Maybe like this?
> 
> 1. Torch or Light



Okay, okay, i give in....here i my next three choices which will set me all up no matter what happens (assuming VillageIdiot takes the M6)

1. Olight M20 Warrior Premium or Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version <-- anyone wanna help me decide (the only real light i have know is the L2D so either one would be brighter)

2. Same as above

3. JetBeam Jet-III M


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Hmmm... and I thought you were going for the Olight M20.
> 
> I guess the M6 won you over. :]



The Olight looks cool, but I don't know enough about that particular light manufacture. Besides I have a thing for Surefire lights.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Seems like everyone wants the M6....perhaps a pass around is in order?


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

You know what, I'll leave the M6 for someone who has more need for it... I've changed my choices to the 

1. Olight... (I read a bit more about it and it looks really well made)

OR

2. Surefire U2

And yes, I've officially made up my mind!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> Okay, okay, i give in....here i my next three choices which will set me all up no matter what happens (assuming VillageIdiot takes the M6)
> 
> 1. Olight M20 Warrior Premium or Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version <-- anyone wanna help me decide (the only real light i have know is the L2D so either one would be brighter)
> 
> ...



Go for the Mini P7, not b/c I want the Olight, but because I heard that the P7 was a bright and compact little bugger.

I heard good things about it.

Does anybody want to agree or disagree?

I'm not so sure about this.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Bump!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yea If he doesnt have an edc Id go with that...even if he does have an edc id go with the MC-E edc....it looks really cool


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Yea If he doesnt have an edc Id go with that...even if he does have an edc id go with the MC-E edc....it looks really cool



Thanks for confirming this, I wasn't quite sure since it was a quite a while ago I tested my own MC-E.

Thanks!


----------



## medieval (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I figured that we would be a little further along than this. :thinking:
The suspense is killing me too.


----------



## radar696 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey!

All of you guys better be quiet because you're making my choice harder!:naughty:

I think that I have my mind made up and then I start reading the latest responses and you have me all confused!

It's like watching paint dry!

Radar:candle:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Hey!
> 
> All of you guys better be quiet because you're making my choice harder!:naughty:
> 
> ...




Haha, well we can't help but voice our opinions radar. 

Hey, shall I confuse you some more? 

My choices are:

1. Olight M20
2. [FONT=&quot]Jetbeam Jet-III M[/FONT]
3. Wolf-eyes Defender Q2
[FONT=&quot]

Have fun 
[/FONT]


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hi all, I know I'm a ways down the list, but here are my top choices.

1. Surefire U2. I would absolutely love this light - unfortunately, it will probably be gone by the time I'm up. so...

2. Surefire L1 Cree. This light would also be _very_ cool.

3. Surefire M6. This is crazy bright and expensive, but what I am really looking for is a light I can EDC.

Thanks again everyone, and Ksbman - what kind of cookies?


----------



## radar696 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Haha, well we can't help but voice our opinions radar.
> 
> Hey, shall I confuse you some more?
> 
> ...


Well if it makes it any easier for you, there is only one light on your list that I have on mine!


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

YAY!!! whitedoom is online and viewing this thread so it shouldn't be much longer


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> YAY!!! whitedoom is online and viewing this thread so it shouldn't be much longer



Alright, let's get this moving! :thumbsup:

I wonder what he'll pick.... ooh the suspense! 

Edit: I hope village idiot comes back online so this could go faster. :]


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Alright, let's get this moving! :thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder what he'll pick.... ooh the suspense!
> 
> Edit: I hope village idiot comes back online so this could go faster. :]



Ahh...but luckily he stated that he wanted an M6 for his dad, or in the event that the M6 is taken he wrote what he wanted instead (i foget, but if need be it can be looked up easily).


----------



## whitedoom34 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ill take

58. Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.

Thanks you so much CPF for you incredible generosity!


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



whitedoom34 said:


> Ill take
> 
> 58. Surefire M6 Millennium Series Magnumlight, 3x17670 Rechargeable M6 Battery Holder , 3xAW17670 batteries, 2xAW-139 Dual Bay Fast Chargers, Bi Pin Socket for MN lamp assembly, 3xWA01111 bulbs, SureFire M6 heat-sink, MN21 lamp, 123 battery holder, donated by ksbman.
> 
> Thanks you so much CPF for you incredible generosity!




Good choice my man....i'm going to go drag up the post where village idiot told us what he wanted.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



VillageIdiot said:


> I pick the stock 6P if nobody in front of me (carbine15, xian13, whitedoom34) does, that's exactly what I wanted! If it does get picked, I'll go for that MC-E keychain, that's just a work of art. Thanks heaps!




Looks like he wants the 6P (he also mentions it in other posts too)


That means next is Radar626


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Then since village idiot made his choice it seems like radar is up.

I like the pace we are going at now. :]

Go for it Radar!!


----------



## chew socks (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

*Okay ive decided.....incase i have to go to bed before my turn comes i would like the *Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version *or if Radar696 takes it i would like the Olight M20


I would also like to extend a huge thanks (words are not enough) to all those who donated/supported this charity....especially to ksbman i mean holy **** man are you the most generous person in CPF, not only with the very nice material gifts, but with your donated time to put this all together despite very stressful mishaps along the way (i hope your computer is better)....you are a true Good Samaritan/Santa Claus :twothumbs :thumbsup:
*


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> *Okay ive decided.....incase i have to go to bed before my turn comes i would like the *Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version *or if Radar626 takes it i would like the Olight M20
> 
> 
> I would also like to extend a huge thanks (words are not enough) to all those who donated/supported this charity....especially to ksbman i mean holy **** man are you the most generous person in CPF, not only with the very nice material gifts, but with your donated time to put this all together despite very stressful mishaps along the way (i hope your computer is better)....you are a true Good Samaritan/Santa Claus :twothumbs :thumbsup:
> *



Good Choice!!


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Indeedy, 6P for me. Good to see it's moving along.


----------



## radar696 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> *Okay I've decided.....in case i have to go to bed before my turn comes i would like the *Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version *or if Radar696 takes it i would like the Olight M20:twothumbs :thumbsup:
> *


Well Chewy,

You're first choice is safe with me because after much nail biting and rethinking and double checking my numbers I have decided to choose:
3. Olight M20 Warrior Premium, donated by ksbman.

It was tough, I looked at both of the LumaPower lights and the Surefire U2 also.

I was really interested in something that had multiple power settings and a good run time too.

Lots of light when it is needed and low power for just moving around in the dark while tent camping with my two Boy Scouts.

So a big thank you goes out to Ksbman for running this show and also because the light I have chosen is being donated by him.

I can only hope that this time next year I will be able to return the favor!

Radar

*PS: I did look at the M6 just because it is so cool and would have been great to show off too!*


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Chew Socks, (lucky *******), 

it's your turn.


----------



## isc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

It would appear chew socks has already made his call;



chew socks said:


> *Okay ive decided.....incase i have to go to bed before my turn comes i would like the *Mini P7 EDC 123 Keychain Light MC-E version *or if Radar696 takes it i would like the Olight M20*


 
So.. Phoneguy, you're on!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> It would appear chew socks has already made his call;
> 
> 
> 
> So.. Phoneguy, you're on!



Yup, but he's not online. :/


----------



## isc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

The thing which I'm enjoying about this is that it's not just those that are getting to pick awesome lights for free... *everyone*'s having a great time! 

We're all on the edge of our seat, waiting to see what the next winner will choose. This is FAR better than TV now that ratings season is over!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> The thing which I'm enjoying about this is that it's not just those that are getting to pick awesome lights for free... *everyone*'s having a great time!
> 
> We're all on the edge of our seat, waiting to see what the next winner will choose. This is FAR better than TV now that ratings season is over!



I concur!! Care to pass the popcorn!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I, for one, didn't expect gifts of this... caliber to be offered... oo:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well since Im up after him ill post what I want....naah ill wait, the suspence shall burn you form the inside out...unless you can guess what I want =]


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey Nemo, come on tell us,what are your choices?


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I think Nemo wants that Wolf Eyes M90!

Am I right?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Nah, he wants the Surefire U2

Right??


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

errr wrong.... well come on someone use the search function


----------



## isc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm guessing the 660 for your .22?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

OH I know!

The SF 660!

Right?

Edit: Beat me to it ISC


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Nemo wants the Surefire 660 for his little .22 =]....It'll look funny on a .22 but hey it aint all about looks....the .22 is featured in my display pic...along with my dog =]


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



youfoundnemo said:


> the 660 would look weird on a tiny little .22 anyways mount it on an ought six or something



From page #4.

For some reason I thought that it was the Wolf Eyes he had mentioned.
Must have been someone else.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> Ok as far as hopeful thinking goes, that #48. Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake is exactly what I’ve been looking for with the LED upgrade and every thing. But what happens, happens.


Must have been Jugg, who wants a Wolf Eye M90...


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I sure hope Phoneguy doesnt want the 660 ='[ where is he anyways


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

So with sailing dog wanting the SureFire U2, we'll be down to number 12 when phoneguy makes his choice.

Well, I hope it's my turn soon. :]


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Must have been Jugg, who wants a Wolf Eye M90...


Well if Phoneguy shows then that will mean two more choices made!

Now if the rest of the list can go this fast it might actually end in a fairly good amount of time!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Well if Phoneguy shows then that will mean two more choices made!
> 
> Now if the rest of the list can go this fast it might actually end in a fairly good amount of time!



Yup, we're making record time if we finish at the pace we're going now. :]


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I found nemo with a Surefire 660


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



xian13 said:


> First off, let me apologize for taking so long. I was helping a friend move some furniture, but that is no excuse. I would have posted my choices earlier, but didn't want to jump the gun. So, here they are: My #1 choice is the the Nitecore Extreme SS bezel and #2 is the Surefire 6P. Thank again to all the donors- and Merry Christmas to all.
> -Christian



noooo my dreamlight! I thought your girlfriend was getting you one of those? :laughing: ... good choice man enjoy :twothumbs


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



LEDninja said:


> I found nemo with a Surefire 660



Holy cow....you found me!!! lmao :laughing: i never knew photoshop could bring so many giggles


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



LEDninja said:


> I found nemo with a Surefire 660


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Haha, well we can't help but voice our opinions radar.
> 
> Hey, shall I confuse you some more?
> 
> ...


Well Kevin,:wave:

That Olight M20 could easily be replaced with the Surefire U2.:thumbsup:

Just a suggestion.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks for the suggestion, and 

yeah I been looking at it but I doubt it'll still be up for grabs by the time it gets to me. :/

I'm actually looking at the Milky KL4 right now.

Too bad there is no picture of it. :/

Well I'll search around for other lights.

and one more thing:


Radar, enjoy your new light!


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks Kevin, I'm hoping that it works out great!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I hope so too...

Now only if Mr.Phoneguy stopped by and made his decisons... things would go alot faster by now.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

lol wtf


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



VillageIdiot said:


> lol wtf



Hahaha 

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

The cord matching up exactly with Nemo's body was a fluke. xD


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## Nomad (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I never saw this thread this year, until now. I don't know how I missed it. I qualify this year, but I may be too late. Can I get in?

Edited to add:

Last year I sent KSBMAN a list of what I liked, in order, that way I didn't hold up the list 'til I happened to notice it was my turn. I got an awesome modded little Chinese light that way that I still have. I don't have many lights, definitely nothing someone would consider "high end", at least not any more, so I'm asking to be on this list again. 

I suggest that people sit down and figure out what they want from the list, in order of least to most, and message it or email it to KSBMAN, because that will keep the list rolling! It's pretty awesome each year to see the CPF folks do this. I participated before, as a full time student my choice comes between gas and textbooks or flashlights. One of the sacrifices we make, but hey, I'm in my junior year! So far so good!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Im soooo using that for my display pic..... you guys have too much time on your hands when your waiting for people *CoughphoneguyCough*


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Last Activity: Today 03:52 AM

Thats from phoneguys profile so its not like he hasnt logged on....when is he gonna choose


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Last Activity: Today 03:52 AM
> 
> Thats from phoneguys profile so its not like he hasnt logged on....when is he gonna choose



Yea he logged in after his turn came up and didn't choose yet


----------



## chew socks (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My turn has already passed and i can't help but keep coming back to see what everyone else is picking!


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I hear ya there chew socks,

Got up this morning and one of the first things I did was check this thread!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Must have been Jugg, who wants a Wolf Eye M90...


 
Thanks for remembering me:thumbsup:!


----------



## Waffle (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Yup, we're making record time if we finish at the pace we're going now. :]


 So much for record speed.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I don't get what he's doing, cause he's been online several times today.

Let's all send him a pm. :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Im soooo using that for my display pic..... you guys have too much time on your hands when your waiting for people *CoughphoneguyCough*


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo........whatchawaitin'for! I don't know the time of your last activity, but I can see you did another post after promising to change your avatar!


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> Let's all send him a pm. :naughty:



Not a good idea...


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Two things #1 PMing him is no use, I already did last night and he hasnt responded #2 The pic of me (lol) is too big, can someone make it smaller while still keeping the whole picture?


----------



## Waffle (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll pick one for him


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Two things #1 PMing him is no use, I already did last night and he hasnt responded #2 The pic of me (lol) is too big, can someone make it smaller while still keeping the whole picture?




hohoho n stuff


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Two things #1 PMing him is no use, I already did last night and he hasnt responded #2 The pic of me (lol) is too big, can someone make it smaller while still keeping the whole picture?


I've got it ready! Send my a PM with your e-mail and I'll send it right over! 

Squatch beat me to it so now you've got no excuse! No more sittin' in the grass with the dog for the fish with a light!


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Guys, it's not really important that phoneguy picks this instant. I'd just leave him alone and wait.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## chew socks (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> Guys, it's not really important that phoneguy picks this instant. I'd just leave him alone and wait.



Well we wouldn't want him to miss his turn and get skipped.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

hehehe but I think this gets the wrong image out, im not nemo fishy nemo im latin nemo...hence the sig line


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

That's true. 
But, if he's been on the forum he's probably aware that his turn will end.

Anyway,


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> hehehe but I think this gets the wrong image out, im not nemo fishy nemo im latin nemo...hence the sig line




find a latinemo pic and i'll butcher it for ya 

g


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

So when does Nemo get to pick his light?

In a hour or so??


----------



## rala (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey ksbman, I'm a little embarrassed about not seeing this earlier, but if it's not too late, I'd like to get thrown in there. I had to get rid of my internet at home, amoungst other things, about 1.5 years ago to save whatever change I can. The only time I get to check in on CPF is at work or if I go to the library. As far as High End lights, I have one. Which I was able to save from a bucket of random junk at a swap meet. If I dont qualify, I was wondering if I could still enter for my boss (although he is not a member here.) 
From Mardukes thread...


rala said:


> I would like to recommend my boss. One of my jobs is Security Supervisor for a hospital. I fall under the Plant Operations umbrella. The Plant Operations Director is responsible for all things pertaining to Security, Patient Transport, Housekeeping, and Engineering. In his position, he is constantly having to inspect the various workings of the facility. The only light he has are the cheap plastic incans the hospital provides. He can't afford to get a nice light as he is currently going thru marital problems and has been separated from his family (wife and 3 kids) for a few months now. Yet, as any good father, he won't let his differences with his wife get in the way of providing for his kids.
> 
> I have contemplated buying a nice light for him myself, but like most people nowadays, my funds too are limited and am living paycheck to paycheck. There will be no new lights for myself either as my kids come first. I can barely get them what they need, let alone anything they want. Any "new" lights I have are from frankensteining cheap dollar store lights I happen to have laying around. I also tried to get coworkers to donate a dollar or two to fund such a purchase, but they don't understand why they should donate to buy an "expensive" light when the hospital already provides them for us for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Keivn said:


> So when does Nemo get to pick his light?
> 
> In a hour or so??


Nope.

Phoneguy has until 12:05am to make his choice.

So Nemo may have to wait until then.

Sorry Nemo I know how that must really stink!

Radar


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

ooh. can I add myself if it's not too late?

ok.
I'm a high school student with no high end lights? 
I got a surefire E1L from a fellow member, (thank him allot!) but I gave it to my visiting brother who is in college,
I have no way of purchasing more lights?

well, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

_


AardvarkSagus said:



I'm pretty certain I don't qualify, due to my ownership of an EagleTac, Pila and Nitecore.

Click to expand...

_


ksbman said:


> Personally, I consider couple hundred dollar Surefires and the cool stuff from the Custom Builders and Modders to be 'High End' Lights.
> 
> I'll put you on the list _if _ you meet all the other rules.


Rala,

You just need to post what you have that you consider a high-end flashlight because I'm betting that you do qualify. Plus I think it's pretty cool that you were able to salvage it from a bucket of what someone else thought was just junk!

Radar:candle:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Sucks for Nemo...

hope phoneguy chooses soon so we could move this along. :]


----------



## rala (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Its a SF M6. That's my quality light. My remaining lights are mostly from DX, brinkmann, or one's I've pieced together from crappy lights to make less crappy lights. Again, if I don't qualify, I'd like to know if I can still take part on behalf of my boss.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

 no not that kind of latin  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemo this kind of latin

Yea most of us here would consider a M6 pretty high quailty.... atleast I do anyways


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I just noticed this posting (I hadn't been watching it for a couple days) and I have a couple things to clear up. 



ksbman said:


> Personally, I consider couple hundred dollar Surefires and the cool stuff from the Custom Builders and Modders to be 'High End' Lights.
> 
> I'll put you on the list _if _ you meet all the other rules.



I would say that I do qualify then. I have never had nor will I likely ever get a truly high end light. The Surefire on my blog was a friends light that was loaned for the purpose of the review only. I have far too much debt accrued from medical bills and various and sundry family related issues that I will not go into at the moment. You can hit me up privately if you have further questions. I am a flashaholic to the truest extent. I live, eat, breath and dream lights and it kind of annoys some of my family. Seeing the cool items here that are being given away blows my mind that CPF is, as a whole, as generous as this. Someday I would like to reach the point where I can reciprocate, but I don't see the light at the end of that tunnel at the moment.



ksbman said:


> This makes me mad.
> 
> The intent of this is so Flashaholics can have a chance to receive something from the hobby they enjoy, but not necessarily afford.
> 
> To get strangers to this community to sign up, receive a gift, and then disappear is wrong.



I fear you have misunderstood me there. I have a couple of friends and family who are blossoming flashaholics as well. My sister grew up getting flashlights for Christmas at the same time I did and likes looking at my lights when I show them off. She lives with extremely low income and can't afford a Maglite at the moment. My Dad has taken extremely well to the Fenix L2D CE that I convinced him was a necessary tool for his pest control profession. He loves seeing my new stuff. Both of these people if I were to push them to joining CPF would likely become active members. This was the caliber of people I was thinking of getting involved for next year. I wasn't trying to say that I would find a couple of freebie hunters to sign up. I was looking for truely appreciative people. 

Please forgive me if I gave the wrong impression here. I wasn't trying to cause disruption. 

Please continue with your regularly scheduled waiting on bated breath... I'm enjoying watching the proceedings as well.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

hahaha, Lucky....

Nemo, you actually got a street named after you.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

A city actually, Nemo Texas :wave:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I stand corrected...

Man am I jealous.

A city???

Hmph! And I don't even have a street. :/

JK How did you find that?


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> I stand corrected...
> 
> Man am I jealous.
> 
> ...


Here you go Kevin,

If you look at the top photo in box #4A you will find you're street plus it's in Dublin!
http://www.dublintourist.com/maps/city_centre_street_index.shtml

Enjoy!

:candle:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Haha 

Wow, good find radar!

Thanks do much!! 

I feel alot better now


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

phoneguy has until 9:05 Pacific time to make his choice.

As for him popping in and out, he was probably following links, trying to figure out which light to choose.

Nemo is a Latin word meaning "no man" or "no one". - Wikipedia


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*





how about that I found squatch!!! I wonder if squatch tastes anything like venison???


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

heeey, it's me!!!!




BTW, now that I think about it - what flashlights on the list have wrist straps? I may have a little trouble otherwise...

EDIT: My brother thought I was serious - the wrist strap joke is assuming I'm a dog. X)


----------



## rala (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks for adding me in ksbman. Someday I hope can be on the giving end of one of these threads.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sasquatch is greasy and tastes like duck. Not so good unless u been in the woods for like 3 weeks straight. 

g


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

photo searching... nothing to do with anything but hahahahahaha


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



rala said:


> Thanks for adding me in ksbman. Someday I hope can be on the giving end of one of these threads.


That sums up my sentiments precisely. Thanks!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> photo searching... nothing to do with anything but hahahahahaha


 
I never know dogs could increases throw:thinking:? Or maybe that light just has unimaginable Lux.


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Maybe he's at the vet for swallowing an aspheric lens? lol

g


----------



## cerberuss (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

So does this mean that if you shine it through the poop end, you'd get a pure flood? :thinking:

need to experiment :naughty:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow talk about Christmas spirit. "hey guys come here and check this out (dog yelps in the background)....wait I dont get it...it was supposed to turn my 660 into a floody light not turn it OFF!!! I thought we were supposed to suspend certian animal tests around this time of year?

Hey Phoneguy where u at


----------



## xian13 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

For a limited time only, Surefire is releasing the TCA (Tactical Chihuahua Attatchment) for their lights...


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

aaaaahhh.

those thing glow if ya shove a SF in. very diffused.

thanks allot for adding me.


----------



## cyberspyder (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Can I be considered for this still? Because of the economic conditions and school, I only have one light and knife, everything else I've sold. Tis bad times for me and my family this year. 

Brendan


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Phoneguy... Phone home... It's your turn...


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

...or we could just until 9:05 PM and nemo can get us rolling again. :]

but I rather have phone reply asap so that we could get on with it.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ahhhh I feel so important, like here in a couple hours Ill be the savior of the thread =].... now where did I put that cape LOL

I was wondering, if the Tactical Chihuahua Attachment is nice around fish, the last aspheric animal surefire came out with tryed to get in my fish bowl....damned TFA (Tactical Feline Attachment)


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> damned TFA (Tactical Feline Attachment)


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

AHH!!! epik phail!
what about the porque one that DX has?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> AHH!!! epik phail!
> what about the porque one that DX has?


Ha! I bought my wife 2 of those! She is a pig lover.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Phoneguy's on, quick everyone flood his inbox =] lol no dont do that


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ok folks I am here. I have been trying to get on with my phone today...bad idea. I had made a few choices early on which proved not to work out so I have been going through the list since I got home today.

Chew socks: Nice pick, let us see a beam shot when you get it.

Nemo, you will get your wish as I am choosing #2 JetBeam Jet-III M, donated by ksbman.
Thank you Keith

Bryan


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Im not so sure I want the 660 any more....give me a day or so to look things over. is that alright guys?


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

nemo time!

PS:

I really really want any of these: 16, 25, 29, 32, 33? 
especially # 33. no one take it please?


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Im not so sure I want the 660 any more....give me a day or so to look things over. is that alright guys?



A day is OK, its the " or so " that might get you in trouble


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> Nemo is a Latin word meaning "no man" or "no one". - Wikipedia





Youfoundnemo said:


> hehehe but I think this gets the wrong image out, im not nemo fishy nemo im latin nemo...hence the sig line





> To Find Nemo Is To Find No One. But You Have Found Nemo, So One Must Ask.....Who Is Nemo After All?


All I can say about this is the obvious; Nemo is "no man" because Nemo is evidently an orange and white fish!  :laughing:


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

The suspense is killing us Nemo... :shakehead


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kaichu dento said:


> All I can say about this is the obvious; Nemo is "no man" because Nemo is evidently an orange and white fish!  :laughing:



NOOOOO youve foiled my plot to take over the world, well my world anyways (yea I was gonna take over CPF) you all owe your lives and CPF accounts to Kiachu (whom I shall get revenge uppon some day).... however my current plot is going well, very well indeed * Maniacal laughter *


Ok time to let the thread move on (does hijacking a thread get your lisence revoked?) #40--Surefire 660--from In The Dark for this little fishy


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

someone PM me if it ever gets to me, I can't bear seeing all the SF opportunities disappearing,. or email: shih(dot)craig(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well were up to #12 on the list of nominees
Jugg wanted the #48 
Sailing dogg wanted #33


----------



## radar696 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Juggernaut said:


> Ok as far as hopeful thinking goes, that #48. Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake is exactly what I’ve been looking for with the LED upgrade and every thing. But what happens, happens.


Okay so I think we all know what Jugg wants!:candle:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright, I'm glad to see some action here...

and Nemo take as much time as you need. 

Just don't keep us waiting to long cause the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Okay so I think we all know what Jugg wants!:candle:


 
Sorry wrong, it seems Ksbman has found one of the lost lights:#59. Maxabeam Donated by Toolate. And that’s the one I’m snagging:nana:.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sorry guys just kidding! Any who I be graciously excepting the # 48. M90 Rattlesnake like you thought. Thank you so much everyone made this possible:twothumbs.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well, I am glad you got what you wanted. :]

Don't forget to post couple pics of it after you receive it!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Alright, I'm glad to see some action here...
> 
> and Nemo take as much time as you need.
> 
> Just don't keep us waiting to long cause the suspense is killing me!


If I'm not mistaken, he has already chosen and the torch has been passed.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

That was a dirty trick to play!!!
I did laugh after I found out you were playin though


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I got the U2?????
Visible EM Wave, thank you, with all my heart. You truly made my Christmas.
Thank you everyone, so much!!!
I will use this flashlight every day, and I will even sew an extra pocket in all the pants that don't have enough to keep the U2 and my knife separate so it doesn't get scratched!!!
It will be infinitely useful for sailing and all my outdoor adventures, as well as everyday use. 

There's only one problem.
Anyone know where to get a locking wire pouch to put it in while I'm sleeping?

Better get baking,
-sailingdog


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm glad you got what you wanted.

Man, this year's flashlights are just awesome!!


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Man, this year's flashlights are just awesome!!



Have you looked? 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007

They're awesome every year.:candle:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow, by the time it gets to me, I am going to have to take some time to figure out who has what and what's left! Bedtime comes soon and I suspect the thread is not going to take the night off.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Oh, that's right. 

Oops


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Lol Jugg, I wish we could see how many ppl visited the first page of the thread before you said j/k. haha, good one. congrats to everybody so far!

g


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I don't think so either, Igabo is not even here yet.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Lol Jugg, I wish we could see how many ppl visited the first page of the thread before you said j/k. haha, good one. congrats to everybody so far!
> 
> g



He even had me for a second. I was thinking "how in the heck did that get posted there?" But I figured it out before looking.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Jugg, you shouldn't mess with people like that 

I was dying to know what the last two was.


----------



## chew socks (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



phoneguy said:


> Chew socks: Nice pick, let us see a beam shot when you get it.
> Bryan



I defiantly will....just got a wait a little, i talked to Sabrewolf and as of right now it doesn't exist yet:mecry:....he's still waiting on the parts to come in.



kevin_d'marie said:


> Well, I am glad you got what you wanted. :]
> 
> Don't forget to post couple pics of it after you receive it!



That's a great idea, in fact i think someone (whoever gets their light first) should start a thread where we can all post pics of the lights we recieved and a nice thanks for all to see how lucky we are :naughty:


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> Thank you so much for your understanding! There are so many good lights to choose from. My heart draws me to the
> Milky SEOULMATOR, donated by Visible EM Wave so that's what it'll be.


 


sailingdog said:


> I got the U2?????
> Visible EM Wave, thank you, with all my heart. You truly made my Christmas.
> Thank you everyone, so much!!!
> I will use this flashlight every day, and I will even sew an extra pocket in all the pants that don't have enough to keep the U2 and my knife separate so it doesn't get scratched!!!
> ...


 
carbine15 & sailingdog, congratulations! Please PM your mailing address to me.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey EM Wave, thanks for the great donations that Carbine and Sailing will enjoy.


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> I defiantly will....just got a wait a little, i talked to Sabrewolf and as of right now it doesn't exist yet:mecry:....he's still waiting on the parts to come in.



I think that this will prove to be quite some light. This was my first choice for the giveaway. It is kind of a bummer that you have to wait for the light but it will be worth the wait. 

Bryan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Suspense keeps killing me but goodnight folks!


----------



## isc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Jumped the gun


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

First thing I do when I get my light is go out into the field and show you what Nemo with a 660 REALLY looks like


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright, now only if igabo came along


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> First thing I do when I get my light is go out into the field and show you what Nemo with a 660 REALLY looks like



Looking forward to it. :twothumbs


----------



## Waffle (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Does anyone else think PMing the next 3-4 names on the list would speed things up?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Waffle said:


> Does anyone else think PMing the next 3-4 names on the list would speed things up?



Go for it!


----------



## csshih (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

somebody spare a SF for me  I'm going to hide from this page for a few days. Can't..., watch...


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Go for it!



I concur... Go for it!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thats what I did with phoneguy, sent him a couple p.m.'s ya know real nice asking what he wanted to pick and telling him it was his turn...perhaps everyone should do that....or even better ppl should post their wishlists so we dont have to PM them in the first place??? that minght work well too


----------



## andrewx490 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just for the record, i'm here and waiting to pick! No need to pm me


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

well post your wish list just in case. :]


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Here's my updated wish list when my turn rolls around.

*Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot. (In Black)

OR

Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot. (In Yellow)* 

Thanks for the opportunity to win some sweet gear. You guys have been more than generous


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well I want the Wolf Eye Defender :]


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Either of the L1's, Fenix P1D, Lumapower MRV or E01...thanks for considering me!


----------



## igabo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm stuck between the Lumapower MRV from donshock and the Milky KL4 from ksbman?

What exactly is the Milky KL4? Couldnt' get much info, and there was no picture

To prevent too much suspense, I'll post my pick within an hour


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Follow the link below for the picture of the Kl4 and just know that it is a excellent flooder.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...0&postcount=50

edit: it's the longest one out of the three. 

Cheers!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## csshih (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

ok, can no one get # 32?? this is the one light I realllly want.
I'm sure you guys know the feeling.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*




Oh, I'm not in this! :laughing: 

Go, go Igabo, you know you need that KL4!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

#32??

Well, I won't touch it but good luck convincing the other guys!! 

And as usual, many thanks to Ksbman and contributors who has made alot of people happier through their donations. :]


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My wishlist... I wish I was on the receiving end! lol j/k <---maybe lying. 

As a giver this year I can say without a doubt that watching this thread is far more fun than it ever was as a receiver. Hope everybody gets what they want, even if you don't, remember it's a gift.  A free nickel is a better gift than nothing at all. Ho ho ho and merry Xmas to all. I'm off to bed. 

g


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well said, we should be just happy with the donations. :]


----------



## isc (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Considering that I'm next up after Ig, in the spirit of keeping the show on the road, my two preferences are:

Milky KL4, donated by ksbman, followed closely by
Surefire L1 Cree, donated by Visible EM Wave


----------



## igabo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll be taking the Milky KL4 from ksbman; thanks kevin, your input helped; i need a flooder; I'm planning on using it as a bike light..

thanks ksbman!!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

No problem mate

just doing what anybody else would've done for me. :]


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

So... where is Kris??

and andrew post your wish list.


----------



## isc (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

L1 cree for me! WOOHOO!

EDIT - I once again wish to thank all those who have provided gifts so generously this year. I didn't care if I got first or last - the fact that others are prepared both literally and figuratively to 'brighten up' the Christmas of those of us who can't afford to buy our own flashlights or flashlight gear, is a touching gesture to begin with. However, when one looks at the bigger picture, and sees a veritable sea of Surefires (without even specifically mentioning the the M6, U2 or the L1 which I've been fortunate enough to pick), Fenixes and other quality lights, this goes beyond merely being a touching gesture. This is a true outpouring of generosity, and it is truly touching to see.

From the bottom of my heart, once again, to all those who have donated, thank you. I hope that I'll be in a position to donate myself this time next year!


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

kris is probably still asleep or just waking up now, since he's in the uk. I just woke up now, and am glad to see the list is speeding along


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Oh...

oops, I didn't know he was in the UK...

oh well. 

Edit: What's on your wish list Cerberuss??


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I've had my eye on this since I started out lurking at CPF a year ago...

Just hope it lasts a bit longer on the list:sweat:

*25. Fenix P1D Premium Q5 Natural, donated by redsfairlane.*


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I am almost positive you'll get that. 

Don't worry mate, there is only 2 people ahead of you.

At least you have a better chance them me, right?


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

This is exiting stuff! I feel like a little kid in a candy store. Enjoy your lights guys... I wonder what my choise will be


----------



## csshih (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I have released my death grip on # 32, and am looking to grasp onto something else...
maybe a....... 10,11,16,25, 28, 29, 41, 49, 52.. hey, I'm not that picky. or any surefire? :thumbsup: hoping the lights that ksbman "lost" are grabbable.


----------



## whitedoom34 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> hoping the lights that ksbman "lost" are grabbable.


you never know, i mean, the last "lost" one was a M6


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



whitedoom34 said:


> you never know, i mean, the last "lost" one was a M6



That wasn't a lost light, just a late commer to the party because of the lights I just bought at Bernies Fire Sale.

There are two lost lights left. One I remember is another Olight M20.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Another Olight... Tempting... Tempting... Too many choices... :shakehead


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

With my turn coming up and me not being available for the next few hours (classes... ), I have decided to post my revised choice(s) because I don't want to hold up the thread just in case we really start to fly:

*First and foremost- The other M20 (I have secretly been watching this light, really hoping it will still be available because I have 18650s from an old laptop and I have no practical light to currently use them in)

*If that doesn't work out, I will post my backups soon because I don't have access to the list I constructed right now lol

Happy Holidays to all and I will be back lurking in about 5 hours


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> *First and foremost- The other M20



It's not available. I don't remember who donated it and they haven't contacted me about it not being on the list yet.

I hope nobody has the idea of taking the whole 24 hours when it's their turn, with the hope that it will show up. That would really slow things up and it may never become available. (I'm not saying you are D-Dog; just thought I'd mention it at this time)


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Edit: Yup, no problem ksbman, I figured you didn't mean me, however, I reread my original post and I kinda sounded like I was really set on the M20... There are still 5 more in front of me


----------



## geek4christ (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I just now noticed this thread. Congratulations to all the giftees and kudos to all the gifters!


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yes, it's truly moving to see this outpour of generosity.

By the way, I'm surprised no one's picked the La Petite Killer Titanium donated by mr.squatch - that looks like an awesome light.


Excited and grateful,
-sailingdog
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=27724


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> Yes, it's truly moving to see this outpour of generosity.
> 
> By the way, I'm surprised no one's picked the La Petite Killer Titanium donated by mr.squatch - that looks like an awesome light.
> 
> ...


Shhhh! That one is one of the ones I am looking at. Keep it down!


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sorry...


----------



## kris994 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I would like to pick #16 (The L1)

And thanks to ksbman for organising this and to all the donators! Amazing Job! :candle:


----------



## radar696 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Great pick.

Now for Andrew.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Excellent choice sir.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

55. Surefire G2 LED, new but opened to test, will ship without batteries, donated by Braddah_Bill.

That is my choice!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I would like to take The time to once again thank all of the donors for so graciously giving and a special thanks to In The Dark for my new 660!!!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> I would like to take The time to once again thank all of the donors for so graciously giving and a special thanks to In The Dark for my new 660!!!


How ungrateful! Not a word of thanks to the folks who brought you your new avatar!?! :thumbsdow 







 Glad to see one of our cheer-bringers get something you wanted so much!


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I was trying to figure were I could get cheep cr123 batteries “in stores” to try out the M90 when it comes before I get the 168 extension for Christmas:thinking:, when I realized I could simply run it off of only two of my 18650’s right now! Boy this light will give me great flexibility. Again thanks so much medieval:twothumbs.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well, I am glad to see that things are moving along nicely... 

so where is andrew and the rest of the people??? 

They should be here posting their list of wants. 

Talking about wants, I am suprised to see that none of the Fenix lights has been claimed yet....

and I'm not about to either, since I'm looking to get the Wolf Eye Defender... 

Well thanks to donators and ksbman for making this possible. :]

(I better go before my boss catches me.... )


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Andrew hasnt been in today so im guessing he's been busy.

If i'm offline later while he's on then I still want 

*25. Fenix P1D Premium Q5 Natural, donated by redsfairlane.*

im just hoping I can have it... it'll be my first "real" light.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I personally am waiting to post an official wish list until I have a much better idea of what is still left when I step up to the plate. I don't want to jump the gun at all.


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey guys!
Sorry for the delay, I have the flu and just woke up . I have to go to class now, but i'll bring my computer with me and try to make my decision from there (I THINK this lecture hall has internet...) . I was hoping for one of the L1's, but now i'm leaning towards the MRV , or possibly the defender.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



andrewx490 said:


> Hey guys!
> Sorry for the delay, I have the flu and just woke up . I have to go to class now, but i'll bring my computer with me and try to make my decision from there (I THINK this lecture hall has internet...) . I was hoping for one of the L1's, but now i'm leaning towards the MRV , or possibly the defender.



Hope you feel better  Sounds like you need a light to "brighten" up your day... I know... lame


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

a very big thanks to all the donors,well done they have made some happy CPFER'S this Christmas.:twothumbs


@kevin_d'marie not to spoil your day,but is the word beginning with "B" in #196 really necessary it is after all a family board.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

:mecry:Man I got my computer rights revoked for posting at school


----------



## chew socks (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> :mecry:Man I got my computer rights revoked for posting at school



Lol, im sorry....there just jealous that they're not awesome enough to get a sweet light like us (i'm so excited) so they're trying to opress your love for lights. :laughing:


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright, after much researching in class  iv'e decided to on:


52. Lumapower MRV, donated by DonShock.

Thank you so much for this opportunity! I absolutely cannot wait to recieve the light. I know I will use it all the time on my family's camping trips .

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ok... 5 more left until me, and I still am debating between what light to select.


----------



## andrewx490 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just thought I would mention, since cerberuss has already said he wants the p1d q5, Guy's Dropper is up .



This thread is so fun to follow!


----------



## csshih (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

hm......... 7, 10, 11, 16, 25, 28, 29, 41, 49, 52 my options are disappearing


----------



## radar696 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



andrewx490 said:


> Alright, after much researching in class  iv'e decided to on:
> 
> 52. Lumapower MRV, donated by DonShock.
> 
> ...


That was one of the lights that I had on my short list.

I also looked at this one:
28. Lumapower M1, donated by depusm12. Eight different power settings. It also impressed me!

Then I reread the specs on that Olight M20 and everything else came in second!


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> :mecry:Man I got my computer rights revoked for posting at school


 
Wow to bad:thumbsdow, that’s why I don’t get caught:devil:.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> My heart draws me to the
> Milky SEOULMATOR


 


sailingdog said:


> I got the U2?????


 


isc said:


> L1 cree for me! WOOHOO!


 
carbine15, sailingdog, and isc,

Three big packages (9.5" x 13.5" each) are ready to take off!

Why did I use big envelopes? Because I packed some extra lights in them.
What are the extras? Of course I am not telling you here. You have to wait for the packages. I know the long wait will be killing you...but that's the fun part, right?

Hope you all enjoy the lights. Have a bright Christmas!!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> carbine15, sailingdog, and isc,
> 
> Three big packages (9.5" x 13.5" each) are ready to take off!
> 
> ...


NICE! What a Merry Christmas all the way around! Good On Ya!


...I knew there was a reason I was being called to that L1...


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Could someone give me an approx. runtime and lumen output for the La Petite Killer Ti AAA?

It would be really cool to have a titanium light, but I'm not sure that it is dependable or bright enough to put on my keychain.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I can't make a decision without an idea of how bright it is...


----------



## csshih (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

@40ma, I would estimate it draws 100ma from the battery, giving you around 20 hours of battery life.

nichia says 44000 mcd which is darn bright for a 5mm

oh wait, 44,000 mcd @ 20ma, don't know how much that would be at 40.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Guy's Dropper said:


> I can't make a decision without an idea of how bright it is...



That's ok, your giving me more time to think about what I might want to pick  Anyways, the emitter is being driven at 40 ma so I would guess around 10 lumens maybe??? Not really sure though, someone else feel free to chime in .

Also, a ni-mh AAA will provide about 700mah so I would bet about 10hrs battery life


----------



## Waffle (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

The arc would be brighter.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Guy's Dropper said:


> I can't make a decision without an idea of how bright it is...




I'm sorry sir, but I've not had 5 minutes run time on it since I bought it new, so I can't say how long it'll go. It doesn't draw a lot of power so I'd guess it'll last a good while. Maybe PP can chime in and give a good runtime. I'd say 10 lumens is a good estimate. It's perfect for seeing your way around in the dark without losing your night vision. Gives off a neat glow, kinda warm in spots and blue/purpley as well. Very unique. As for reliability, the switching action is rock solid, I'd guess it's very reliable and durable. It is a freakin beautiful little machine. More for show than for output. My only titanium light  Hope it goes to a good home.

g


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Is there any way to get to the LED and driver so that I could modify/update the light sometime in the future?


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I do not know. Only light I've ever had that I did not consider modifying haha. You could ask photonfanatic if he's around, or maybe somebody else can chime in. Mine came with no battery or spares, so it comes with a new AAA alkaline battery, ready to run outa the box :twothumbs

g


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Read the last two pages of the thread, your questions are answered.


----------



## isc (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

You have, without question, made my Christmas! Thank you!



Visible EM Wave said:


> carbine15, sailingdog, and isc,
> 
> Three big packages (9.5" x 13.5" each) are ready to take off!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Eh, I'll figure out a way if I have to...

30. La Petite Killer Ti AAA , donated by mr.squatch.
I'll take it! 

That was very kind of you to put up with all of my questions. Thank you very much Mr. Squatch. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## isc (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm actually very surprised that the 9P RAF Groundcrew is giving hasn't been picked yet.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



isc said:


> I'm actually very surprised that the 9P RAF Groundcrew is giving hasn't been picked yet.


That was the next light I was considering.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Guy's Dropper said:


> That was the next light I was considering.



I'd like to know what condition it is in... 

I'm so considering that light, the problem is there's too many good lights to choose from.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I was planning on that, or a yellow G2. G2 with a Malkoff drop in would be the ideal, practical light of the highest quality, for outside use. The nitrolon is nice and grippy, it doesn't age(as far as I can tell) and it does not scratch easily. It is also a better shock absorber than any metal.


----------



## isc (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Guy's Dropper said:


> I was planning on that, or a yellow G2. G2 with a Malkoff drop in would be the ideal, practical light of the highest quality, for outside use. The nitrolon is nice and grippy, it doesn't age(as far as I can tell) and it does not scratch easily. It is also a better shock absorber than any metal.


 
Ever driven the bezel of a G2 into a tweaker when you're trying to put him down? The metallic goodness of a 6P makes that sort of task easier


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Consider me....
If it is not too late. I missed getting in on this one earlier because I have been avoiding the temptations of the forum :devil:. I am a senior at the University of North Texas. I have maxed out my student loans and am struggling this last year to afford school alone. My nicest lights are those I have Moddified/hand built, and I do not own a single high end light above a Fenix. I appreciate the consideration and hope everyone has an awesome Christmas!


----------



## in_the_dark (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> I would like to take The time to once again thank all of the donors for so graciously giving and a special thanks to In The Dark for my new 660!!!



You're very welcome! You've got a PM and package inbound. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blight (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm here. I'm looking. Suggestions welcomed.  

I have to say you people are all so generous! Some of these items are incredible!!! A Surefire M6??? WOW!!!  That's the brightest handheld light on the planet right?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



Blight said:


> I'm here. I'm looking. Suggestions welcomed.
> 
> I have to say you people are all so generous! Some of these items are incredible!!! A Surefire M6??? WOW!!!  That's the brightest handheld light on the planet right?



If I were you, I'd look at 9P donated by RAF Groundcrew. It's one of the original Surefire 9P lights and very bright. I'd got my eye on something else, or else I would have picked that light.


----------



## Blight (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm definitely leaning toward something with and LED.


----------



## Blight (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Are any of these single cell, multi-brightness lights?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

*Update* Nemo's 660 is on the way...sure hope he packed it well, last couple of boxes kind of melted in my front lawn....something about water and cardboard (maybe someone here could tell me why that is)....Anyway HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYBODY!!

Blight you minght wanna look into the LOD. its pretty bright on regular AAAs but if you put a 10440 in it it realy shines! about 120lumens...dont keep it on like that for long though itll ruin the LED if its left on too long


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Those L1s.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

The Ultrafire 501B w/3sd Dereelight
The Jetbeams
I THINK the Lightflux

Are multi mode


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Visible EM Wave,

I can't wait to get your package.
My bro asked if I knew what kind of things you have included in the past, but I said no, I want it to be a surprise. 

Thank you so much, you have made one (two?) person very, very, very happy this Christmas!

Let me know if there is anything I can ever do for you, and if you are near Albany and need a place to stay you're welcome.

Totally humbled,
-sailingdog


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I THINK the Lightflux



The lightflux is programmable, so yeah, it has plenty of brightness levels. :twothumbs

Edit: PlayboyJoeShmoe, exactly 10,000 posts! cool!


----------



## Blight (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I was looking at those Sure L1 Crees too. But I gotta admit, if that Surefire M6 was still there, I would of jumped on it while drooling all over my keyboard.  Those extra mod stuff sound really cool too! The Mily mods would of been really tempting too. Maybe I just like the name. 

As it is, I've looked over most of what's still available and nothing really fits what I was looking for. I'm trying to keep within the Christmas spirit and not take something just to take something, so I think I'll pass and let the next lucky guy or girl get a chance at something they really like. Hopefully I can reserve the right to jump back in at some point if my willpower fails me. 

Thanks again for showing how great a community this is! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. Just being given the opportunity has made me feel better. :santa:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

D-Dog, you're up!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> D-Dog, you're up!



At the gym on my phone of all things . Back within an hour I promise


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TITAN1833 said:


> @kevin_d'marie not to spoil your day,but is the word beginning with "B" in #196 really necessary it is after all a family board.



Hey titan, my bad I didn't mean to offend you. I wasn't aware kids were reading this...

Next time I won't use such language.

Sorry. 

-Kevin D'Marie


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> At the gym on my phone of all things . Back within an hour I promise



10-4 D-Dog... enjoy your workout


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well it seems like things are moving along nicely... :]

glad to see the wolfeye defender is still up for grabs. :]

Bruce did you make your choice yet??


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Well it seems like things are moving along nicely... :]
> 
> glad to see the wolfeye defender is still up for grabs. :]
> 
> Bruce did you make your choice yet??



Here's my choice... 

55. Surefire G2 LED, new but opened to test, will ship without batteries, donated by Braddah_Bill.

Thanks for the awesome and generous donations everyone! Have a safe and Happy Holidays.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> Here's my choice...
> 
> 55. Surefire G2 LED, new but opened to test, will ship without batteries, donated by Braddah_Bill.




Nice! :thumbsup:

I would've read the previous posts but I was abit to lazy....


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I would've read the previous posts but I was abit to lazy....



So I guess I have to PM my info to Braddah Bill?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> So I guess I have to PM my info to Braddah Bill?


Just make sure D-dog doesn't claim it first. Soon as he picks something else, it's yours.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> So I guess I have to PM my info to Braddah Bill?





AardvarkSagus said:


> Just make sure D-dog doesn't claim it first. Soon as he picks something else, it's yours.



We all know you're gonna get it but we should follow the rules so wait abit...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> We all know you're gonna get it but we should follow the rules so wait abit...



I understand!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Bruce B said:


> I understand!




Just getting back but nope, that one is yours :twothumbs Just starting to consider... got it down to a very important decision between two lights... more details if I can't make up my mind when I make it back to my room


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Need help deciding??

We could help. 

Edit: Bruce, go send your pm. :]


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

oops.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



And good night folks!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

'Night, Joe.

and 7ender should be posting his list by now.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> 'Night, Joe.
> 
> and 7ender should be posting his list by now.



I have it down between the MK-IIX and one other right now no one would think of so you guys can continue to post lists, etc


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Heya kbs lemme know if we got more recips than we got gifties. I think there might be a couple "mystery" donations layin around here somewhere

g


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Go for the MK-IIX, it's a pretty darn good flashlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Heya kbs lemme know if we got more recips than we got gifties. I think there might be a couple "mystery" donations layin around here somewhere
> 
> g


I was going to suggest that next year there could be a couple "Bags of Random Crap" ala Woot.com, but didn't know if it would go over well. As of right now, it still looks like there are more gift packages than recipients. The list does seem to grow however.

And with that, I also bid thee adieu for the evening. I'll be checking back in sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright, I need everyone's input on this as what I am about to say matters a great deal to me. 

This IS NOT final, however, I am thinking of choosing the missing Olight M20. I talked to Keith and he said this would be alright except if whoever initially said they would donate does not respond to this request. 

My grandfather was an electrical engineer for around 45 years and a tv repairman before that. He is getting up there in years now and especially with cancer, I fear that this may be one of his last Christmass's. He has always had a passion for electronics and lights (all the way back to a 1941 Rayovac he most likely still has)and although he does not collect them any more, whenever I go to visit him I always to try to bring a little electronic gadget to show him to brighten both his and my grandmother's day (he loves my slowly growing collection). I am thinking that showing how far technology has come since he stopped working in the 80's with a light such as the M20 would be a great holliday "present" for us and could really brighten both his and my year. This is especially important this year, because, as I am sure many of you are aware, stocks have gone down quite a bit worldwide and they had a lot of their life savings invested in the market. 

However, this is all assuming the generous donor shows up. So I ask you this: Is this worth it? I would be risking my only shot at a light, however, I can guarrentee that both my grandparent and I would be extreamely greatful. Do you think we could locate the donor and make both my and my grandparent's year? :grouphug:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Go for it!!

I'm sure the donor will be show up. 

I'm behind you all the way. :]


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Im sure that IF the donor doesnt come through (which it totally fine I mean there is no obligation for him to give) then we (CPF) would not mind you picking something else


----------



## csshih (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

There are probably lots of nice people willing to donate to your cause. All you gotta do is ask


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks guys, it really does mean a lot to me to see how much everyone really cares on a site like CPF . I too do not doubt the donator and with that I will finalize it

I would like to take #59 Olight M20 Warrior Premium donated by ?????

Let the list continue and Happy Holidays to all :twothumbs

Edit: If I can ever get into his attic, I might be able to find the 1941 Rayovac as I know he still has one buried somewhere... maybe with even more old lights... pics will come soon after I am home from college again  

Anyhow, I really can't tell you in words how much this means to me and how excited he will be when I call him tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to expand my 3 light collection so I can show him some more stuff soon. He still can fix any electronic device with only a schematic and a multimeter... If he was my age I bet he would make a great modder


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Blight passed
D-Dog takes the Olight M20
Bruce takes the Surefire G2 Led

So its 7ender, turn...

You're up!


----------



## radar696 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

D-Dog,

I have to tell you that when I first went through the list I passed on that Olight. Then I went back and rechecked everything just to be sure about my list.

That second time I added item #3 to my list. As I narrowed it down I ended up with 4 different choices with that Olight being at the top of the list.

Now as I continue to watch and check what everyone else is picking I keep thinking that it will be the perfect light for my monthly campouts with the Scouts.

If your needs are anything like my mine then I would say that you can't go wrong with that choice!

Kudos to everyone that has given to such a cause! This is what keeps people up beat; is the ability of the everyday person to be able to affect another's persons life. With simple things like this!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well said.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> D-Dog,
> 
> I have to tell you that when I first went through the list I passed on that Olight. Then I went back and rechecked everything just to be sure about my list.
> 
> ...



Very well said  

What troop are you in? I'm an Eagle from Troop 102 Wayne, NJ sponsored by the Preakness Reformed Church. I still try to attend every campout I am home for because they bring back so many memories, plus I enjoy helping the scoutmaster out in leading the troop. Anyways, I am already looking forward to this light and will be calling my grandfather tomorrow


----------



## radar696 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I am currently the Scout Master for Troop #1592 out of Madison Heights Michigan.

My oldest; who will turn 18 the end of January almost made it to Eagle but sorta fell down if you know what I mean.:mecry:
He did make it to Life rank at least.

My youngest is also on track to make Eagle we are hoping that he doesn't hit the mental road block his brother hit.

I myself was never a Scout while growing up but I do greatly enjoy camping with the Scouts and may very well continue spending time with the troop even after both of my boys have become adults.

I hope your light donor comes through and a Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## 7ender (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I would like

38. Surefire 9P,Black, Old style, round body (laser products on the tailcap), Excellent condition, with belt holster, donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 


Thanks again to all the donors in this great thread. Iv'e been watching it everyday and it has been a wonderful experience.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright~ 

5 more people until its my turn. :]


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Not to spoil your party, but almost everyday I consider donating something to this, only to see it dominated by someone who just joined, to the exclusion of contributing to any other threads, it has me just about ready to unsubscribe, just like I ended up doing with the Thanksgiving thread.

Evidently I'm one of the only ones to feel this way, so ignore this post if you like, but it would sure be nice to see some more of the Christmas sharing spirit that this was started in. Again, the thread starter made the rules and none evidently are getting broken but this kind of atmosphere is what made one of the other deserving members here (Mossyoak, who contributes regularly in other threads than giveaways) decide he wanted to receive nothing rather than to be involved in the kind of atmosphere that ruled at Walmart the other day.


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow.... a Huge thank you to ksbman for organising this and redsfairlane for donating the P1D Q5..... mannn!!!... I still cant believe im getting it!!... I've been perving over it for ages!.. in this same colour :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

hey kaichu, you can always donate to me


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> hey kaichu, you can always donate to me


Somehow, I don't think that is what he was intending the outcome of that statement to be...

Personally I have had a revised, paraphrased version of the Kung Fu Panda opening scene running through my head:

"Legend tells of a Legendary forum who's generosity was the stuff...of LEGEND!"

A huge thanks to all who were involved in making this a reality! You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> I would like to take #59 Olight M20 Warrior Premium donated by ?????


 
Keith, if the original donor of the Olight M20 does not show up, I'll send D-Dog one. 

D-Dog, for sure you're getting that. Either from the original donor or me. Maybe we'll wait few more days to see if the original donor shows up before I send it out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hot dang Visible YOU DA MAN!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> Keith, if the original donor of the Olight M20 does not show up, I'll send D-Dog one.
> 
> D-Dog, for sure you're getting that. Either from the original donor or me. Maybe we'll wait few more days to see if the original donor shows up before I send it out.


Toronto huh? Are you sure that you don't actually live a few hours further North? Do you find yourself having an affinity for wearing red? Are you hiding an addiction to milk and cookies? A dozen or so large antlered pets?


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> Keith, if the original donor of the Olight M20 does not show up, I'll send D-Dog one.
> 
> D-Dog, for sure you're getting that. Either from the original donor or me. Maybe we'll wait few more days to see if the original donor shows up before I send it out.



Thanks Christopher!

I was going to make sure Derek received his M20 no matter what, but I'll let you have the honor.

I think we should wait until all the gifts are gone before giving up on the original donor.

I will chip in and send you some $ through PayPal if you want.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Visible EM Wave said:


> Keith, if the original donor of the Olight M20 does not show up, I'll send D-Dog one.
> 
> D-Dog, for sure you're getting that. Either from the original donor or me. Maybe we'll wait few more days to see if the original donor shows up before I send it out.



Wow, you guys are absolutely incredible  

Not only did Visible EM Wave donate some very high quality lights this year, he has also done the same thing each and every year :twothumbs To think on top of all of that he immediately offered himself once again to make sure I would receive not only a light but that light... I really think that goes beyond generous :thumbsup:

I too agree with Keith on waiting as I still have faith the original donor will show up, however, just to know I will have an M20 to show my grandfather on Christmas day... that just made my day :twothumbs 

Thanks to everyone and Happy Holidays


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

@Ksbman,Visible EM Wave what you guys are doing is nothing short of outstanding,I take my hat off to the both of you and wish you both the very best Christmas ever :twothumbs:twothumbs:


[edit]And to all who have donated Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yea the generosity shown here has really amazed me... I actually cant wait to donate a light next year instead of recieving one... when i'll hopefully be in a better financial situation.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just a side note, I searched the usernames for a TeamLosi (next in line by my calculations) and to quote Sgt. Shultz "I see nothing!" Am I just missing something?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Here ya go 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=57454


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Weird, wonder how I missed it.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> hey kaichu, you can always donate to me



Seriously?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> Seriously?



I'm figuring  = lol just kidding


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> hey kaichu, you can always donate to me


I'm stingier than these guys; I like to give to those who have their hands out because they're too busy giving to think about receiving. 

I'm sending Ksbman some smoked salmon when I get back to Alaska and have been trying to keep my eyes open for something cool to pick up for him in Japan too. I hope all of you guys getting lights watched the movie 'Pay It Forward'.


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

 = lol = just kidding.

hey, it's understandable. 
My greedy side: I hate it when these people just register to enter in the giveaway, and then they somehow win and I don't.. :shrug:


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow you guys are great! 

Ksbman,Visible EM Wave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Here is a little something to take this thread back to its original meaning.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhiB5Y-iEW4&feature=related


Have a Happy Holiday season guys. 



Bill


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Braddah_Bill said:


> Wow you guys are great!
> 
> Ksbman,Visible EM Wave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
Who needs the heat:shrug:? High powered LED lights run much better in the cold.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

FOUND!

I just received an e-mail from divine. He initially donated items 13 -18, and when it looked like we were going to come up short on gifts, he went through his toy box and came up with items 19-24 and 59-60. That was the e-mail I lost.

:bow: divine :twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

WOOHOO! Awesome! I suspected the previously anonymous donor would show back up.

Way to go divine!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> WOOHOO! Awesome! I suspected the previously anonymous donor would show back up.
> 
> Way to go divine!



Very nice, I was sure everything would work out, however, what EM and Keith offered to do should not be taken lightly as they really do embody what we should all strive to be  

Thanks again everyone :twothumbs


----------



## TeamLosi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sorry I took so long guys. I've been trying to decide between the wolf eyes and the jetbeam. I'm a very indecisive person -__-. But, iv'e made my decision.

Thank you very much, I would like 11. JetBeam Jet-I MK.II X (original Cree P4 version), donated by selfbuilt.

This will be my first light, and I decided on it since I can use regular AA's in it and not have to buy new batteries.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

wow, so much has happened since I was gone.

And congrats D-Dog on your new light!!


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm a bit sore, Futoi. only 4 posts? ya better stay and keep posting


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920

american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to start an interest in flashlight? or want to have his or her 1st light but does not have money..

post number 18 by the way...


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920
> 
> american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to being an interest in flashlight?
> 
> post number 18 by the way...


. 

What does it matter I have lights to. Want to disqualify me to? Mister registered-less-than-30-days-ago


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

well, it's no use nitpicking.

just hope none of the low-posters get my dream lights: 

which are :
hm......... 7, 10, 11, 16, 25, *28*, *29*, 41, 49, 52, *60* my options are disappearing  

don't nab the bolded! 

Visible EM wave, you are my idol


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

woot:
*Futoi




*


This thread is once again coming alive  (plus now it's fun to watch what others pick)


----------



## Blight (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

When did that second Olight M20 show up? :thinking:

Just read the last couple of pages and :twothumbs to ksbman, Visible EM Wave and divine.


----------



## Blight (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> woot:
> *Futoi
> 
> 
> ...



What does that mean? :thinking:


----------



## Blight (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

What is the brightest LED light left of the bunch?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Blight said:


> What does that mean? :thinking:



Just that he/she is online and looking at this thread


----------



## Futoi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yes I am 

I'm leaning towards something nobody would probably ever expect me to choose :thumbsup:


----------



## chew socks (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> .
> 
> What does it matter I have lights to. Want to disqualify me to? Mister registered-less-than-30-days-ago





seale_navy said:


> i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920
> 
> american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to start an interest in flashlight? or want to have his or her 1st light but does not have money..
> 
> post number 18 by the way...




But american lockpicker has been an active member of this community, and has proven that he is dedicated to flashlights and is not selfish and just here to get a free light (not that i'm saying you are or aren't).


----------



## Futoi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Okay, after much deliberation (iv'e been on the forum since early this morning researching) iv'e decided to go with something interesting. To be honest, I didn't even know what this thing was when I first saw it. But after doing some more searching about it I found out how great of a device it is. 

I choose.... the 17. Malkoff M60, the full power, normal optic (8 degree I think), pre-production one, donated by divine. !!!

Now I dont' even have a light to put this in, but i'm hoping i'll be able to save up a little money and purchase a g2. I've seen them pretty cheap in the marketplace, so I might try and get one of those once I have a little mulah. This is going to be an interesting start to my flashlight journey- beginning with a nice sort of "custom" light. Maybe one day I'll be able to get a 6p or z2 to put it in too- as those are lights iv'e really liked.

Anywho, thank you so much! I'm very curious as to how this is going to work and can't wait to have my working light put together.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Good choice, good luck with your light building, and Merry Christmas!





kavvika your up!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Futoi said:


> I choose.... the 17. Malkoff M60, the full power, normal optic (8 degree I think), pre-production one, donated by divine. !!!
> 
> Now I dont' even have a light to put this in, but i'm hoping i'll be able to save up a little money and purchase a g2. I've seen them pretty cheap in the marketplace, so I might try and get one of those once I have a little mulah. This is going to be an interesting start to my flashlight journey- beginning with a nice sort of "custom" light. Maybe one day I'll be able to get a 6p or z2 to put it in too- as those are lights iv'e really liked.



Nice choice there. That was another one on my list. As far as a host goes, I wouldn't discredit the Brinkmann Maxfire LX. It's an excellent host for P60 sized drop-ins and holds it's own against the G2 nicely (especially on price).


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Good choice on the malkoff
I'm not sure how well it would work in a g2 thoug it might cook itself in that plastic body


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

there are quite a few DX metal bodied P60 hosts, might wanna try one.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just remember, for a single output like that, you will probably like a forward clicky best.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920
> 
> american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to start an interest in flashlight? or want to have his or her 1st light but does not have money..
> 
> post number 18 by the way...


From post#32:


ksbman said:


> Personally, I consider couple hundred dollar Surefires and the cool stuff from the Custom Builders and Modders to be 'High End' Lights.


None of american lockpicker's lights are high end.
Maglight Solitaire - dim and terrible battery life. I have to feel my way up 7 floors during the big blackout of 2003.
Maglight 2AAA - a little better, close to a hour of runtime, still very dim.
The batteries for the photon and Pelican are hard to get.
The 6P may qualify as a high end light but with batteries fairly expensive locally ($20 for 2 in my neck of the woods) would probably rarely be used. And it is not exactly pocketable. At least not discreetly.

The interesting part is american lockpicker's selection. He took an Arc AAA which is more practical for him and left the Surefires and other fancy lights for others.

-----

If we limit the recipients to people with no lights at all, most on the list would not qualify. Most people on this board have at least a dollar store plastic light or a fauxton.
And CPFers with no lights at all should be spanked.

-----

BTW ksbman do check up on people who want on the list. I think 3 people were disqualified this time.
The instance that made me realize he was checking was 3 years ago. A person asked why he did not make the list. ksbman simply listed 3 links.
#1. The persom already have a $300 light.
#2 & #3. 2 more lights of equal value on the way.


----------



## kavvika (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I suppose I can take a break from my paper to keep this thread moving along quickly. 

I would like to choose 10. LiteFlux LF5 SSC P4 (original twisty version), donated by selfbuilt.

I don't have any AA lights other than the RC-G2 I gave my dad. I need a small EDC light to use up my Duracell Pre-Charged's!

I want to thank selfbuilt for the generous donation and all the wonderful reviews you compile! I'm a huge fan of your "shootout" threads. And of course, ksbman for putting countless hours into making this all happen! It means alot to me. Before, I thought I was going to manage this holiday, but just received a letter in the mail on Thanksgiving Eve. It was from Lowe's, and due to the economic conditions, I was laid off. It's going to be a tough winter, but hopefully I'll find some employment. Until then, I just have to focus on keeping my grades up and applying for spring and summer internships.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Futoi said:


> Okay, after much deliberation (iv'e been on the forum since early this morning researching) iv'e decided to go with something interesting. To be honest, I didn't even know what this thing was when I first saw it. But after doing some more searching about it I found out how great of a device it is.
> 
> I choose.... the 17. Malkoff M60, the full power, normal optic (8 degree I think), pre-production one, donated by divine. !!!
> 
> ...


 
If you get a G2 make sure it has a metal bezel, or better yet, save up for a Surefire 6P... That will make a much better host for the Malkoff M60.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I have to agree a little with Kaichu dento. When I first came here, the only light I had was a mini maglite and a cheapie from Target. I did'nt have any lights that were even close to high end, but as I stayed here I saved money and slowly but surely my collection grew and is now what I have always wanted it to be. I think what I am getting at is, as much as I like to see this kind of generosity I think the point of this is to give to people who have given back, but can't afford to do so for themselves. But with that aside, I think this is awesome and by far the most generous forum I have ever been to, made possible by folks like Ksbman, Divine and Visible EM wave. Also, kudos to Blight, for truly putting others first.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Lightguy27 said:


> I have to agree a little with Kaichu dento. When I first came here, the only light I had was a mini maglite and a cheapie from Target. I did'nt have any lights that were even close to high end, but as I stayed here I saved money and slowly but surely my collection grew and is now what I have always wanted it to be. I think what I am getting at is, as much as I like to see this kind of generosity I think the point of this is to give to people who have given back, but can't afford to do so for themselves. But with that aside, I think this is awesome and by far the most generous forum I have ever been to, made possible by folks like Ksbman, Divine and Visible EM wave. Also, kudos to Blight, for truly putting others first.



Don't forget about Devine and all the others too  With out any of them we would not have such a wonderful holiday and truly something to look forward to in a year where keeping an upbeat attitude can be tough sometimes...


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> *Don't forget about Devine* and all the others too  With out any of them we would not have such a wonderful holiday and truly something to look forward to in a year where keeping an upbeat attitude can be tough sometimes...


 
 Re-Read. And yes, all the others are extremely generous aswell, those were just in my mind and _exceptionally _generous.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Lightguy27 said:


> Re-Read. And yes, all the others are extremely generous aswell, those were just in my mind and _exceptionally _generous.



Lol... I totally missed devine the first time... spending too much time reading about lights  ... and not enough time on my... hmmm...*cough 15pg research paper *cough ... I remember I have to do something... just can't recall what it is ;-)

All the donors really reminds us that all of society isn't going down the :toilet: (especially when all you hear on the news are negative stories about shootings, etc... If it bleeds it leads...)


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920
> 
> american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to start an interest in flashlight? or want to have his or her 1st light but does not have money..
> 
> post number 18 by the way...


 
He has a few lights, so what? But because you have none that puts you above him? I really feel that this is one of the instances where candidates should be re-considered, because this is not about pointing fingers at people who have more than you and also in this case have given back to CPF far more than you have. IMO, partaking in such an event should be because you can't get a light yourself. And if you can't that is fine and goodluck, but don't point fingers at people who are just as if not _more_ deserving than yourself. :thumbsdow


At least he has been here long enough to have 18 posts....


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

*seale_navy, I strongly disagree.
First of all, I don't think you can use the fact that some of us are not contributing to other threads as part of your argument. Take me, for example. I browse the forum outside this thread but often refrain from posting because as a newbie I feel I have nothing to offer. I am sure I am not the only one. I also tend to believe the reason many of those registered for this giveaway are not at least asking questions elsewhere is because many can be answered just by searching the forums.

Also, I agree with LEDninja that american lockpicker obviously does not have any "high end" lights, by ksbman's definition. You should at the very least respect ksbman's judgement in implementing that rule, and I don't think many seasoned CPFers would consider his lights especially high end either.

I wouls also like to bring your attention to his descision to pick the Arc, as it rather low down on the list as far as monetary value goes, despite his having first pick. This is yet another peice of evidence that he is not in the giveaway to maximize his collection or because he just wants nice lights and doesn't want to pay for them. This shows that he truly wanted a light to use and not to have.
*


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

we gotta figure out a way to find 20 or so more deserving pplz. we got way more gifties than receivers. Plus I have just boxed up the TI lite to ship and boxed up three more "mystery gifts" that I'm pretty sure anybody so far on the list would be happy to receive.  Shall we take nominations? I know there are some unfortunate souls this year who have not pitched up to ask for a spot on the list. Any ideas?

g


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

well no need to get all defensive. though i am a newbie, i have been following this cpf for quite awhile just that i didnt register it...

anyway back to the issue. well, what i did was to point out a doubt that's all, and there has to be justification. Just that what all ur had said, those are justification..

To put it in real life way, one of the rule of law are separation of powers between the executive, the legislative and the judiciary. To ensure independence among thiss, each body perform a check and balance system.

So what i did was a check and balance so to speak.. its not that im accussing someone of anything or that i implied a delibrate misconduct here... I was just pointing out a vague and ambiguous post, that needed clarification.

AS to the rule, those are rules to follow and can be widely interpreted. Its not carve and stone. it promotes flexibility for member to adopt that rule and to satisfy that rule..

well just to clarify and justify my post.. dont go bombastic on me for just trying to assert something. Its the same principle as law enforcement officer who want to perform a search on a car. What ground to perform a search? A reasonable ground is sufficient to perform a search..

Again, back to the issue, why did i question american lockpicker, it was just a reasonable ground looking at the nature of his light, thats all. Its not that i am asserting his guily, the maxim is innocent until proven guilty beyond reasonable doubt.

My doubt was a reasonable doubt. Its just a doubt guys...


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> i would just like to point out this link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2722920#post2722920
> 
> american lockpicker in this case state that he has a maglite, a free photon light and a pelican light. That is a small collection there. shouldnt the allocation goes to a person that has no light and wanting to start an interest in flashlight? or want to have his or her 1st light but does not have money..
> 
> post number 18 by the way...





Lightguy27 said:


> He has a few lights, so what? But because you have none that puts you above him? I really feel that this is one of the instances where candidates should be re-considered, because this is not about pointing fingers at people who have more than you and also in this case have given back to CPF far more than you have. IMO, partaking in such an event should be because you can't get a light yourself. And if you can't that is fine and goodluck, but don't point fingers at people who are just as if not _more_ deserving than yourself. :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> At least he has been here long enough to have 18 posts....


+1 to Lightguy and +1 to re-considering posters who have none of Christmas in them, to the point of trying to get someone who has shown great restraint in his choice. Let's stop the guy with a few cheap lights from getting an Arc; right! Go away and come back with a different attitude. :thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



LEDninja said:


> The interesting part is american lockpicker's selection. He took an Arc AAA which is more practical for him and left the Surefires and other fancy lights for others.


 
I totally agree. 

Not everyone can resist the Surefires or other fancy lights on the list - I'm sure I cannot. 

:thumbsup: to american lockpicker.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Mr. Squatch

If you are really feeling friskie I'll take a suprise!

Ha Ha! I have some good stuff like LumaPower, Wolfeyes and Dereelight.

No true killer AA or AAA stuff just good Fenix reliablity.

Something cool AA or AAA would be most appreciated....


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> well no need to get all defensive. though i am a newbie, i have been following this cpf for quite awhile just that i didnt register it...
> 
> anyway back to the issue. well, what i did was to point out a doubt that's all, and there has to be justification. Just that what all ur had said, those are justification..
> 
> ...



We will be sure to keep this in mind when you are running this next year


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> well no need to get all defensive. though i am a newbie, i have been following this cpf for quite awhile just that i didnt register it...
> 
> anyway back to the issue. well, what i did was to point out a doubt that's all, and there has to be justification. Just that what all ur had said, those are justification..
> 
> ...




That was a long and complicated way of saying something so simple.

I think we should just move on and forget about this.


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kaichu dento said:


> +1 to Lightguy and +1 to re-considering posters who have none of Christmas in them, to the point of trying to get someone who has shown great restraint in his choice. Let's stop the guy with a few cheap lights from getting an Arc; right! Go away and come back with a different attitude. :thumbsdow:thumbsdow


 
please read post 494 for further clarification. what i ask was legitimate and proper, and more likely to be considered reasonable under Constitution law standard FYI under a judicial review...

that standard is a very high standard. please do not go ballistic on me for a small matter before u understand why i did so..


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> That was a long and complicated way of saying something so simple.
> 
> I think we should just move on and forget about this.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

seale_navy, please stop posting in my thread.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> we gotta figure out a way to find 20 or so more deserving pplz. we got way more gifties than receivers. Plus I have just boxed up the TI lite to ship and boxed up three more "mystery gifts" that I'm pretty sure anybody so far on the list would be happy to receive.  Shall we take nominations? I know there are some unfortunate souls this year who have not pitched up to ask for a spot on the list. Any ideas?
> 
> g



I have a close friend who I believe found CPF around the same time I did. He hasn't posted here often, but I know he appreciates a good light. His handle here is Kudu. He apparently hasn't been signed in for a long time, but he does tune in occasionally. He and I talk flashlights on almost a daily basis. Currently he has a Fenix P2D CE and that's it. He has had a couple Surefire's in the past, but had to sell them when he got married and moved out on his own.

Other than that, I don't know anyone who is currently a CPF member to nominate. I do know that if those mystery bags are on the listing once my name comes up, I will definitely be picking one.


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> That was a long and complicated way of saying something so simple.
> 
> I think we should just move on and forget about this.


 yeah i agree with kevin d marie. no need to make an issue about this. 

just to prove that there is no bias element in this sense, by the standard of the rule of law which uphold one country consititution, beneficiary of this xmas gift are not actually allowed to comment on this because prima facie there is a likelihood of bias.

its like a judge who end up judging a case where he might know the defendant 10 years ago and have not keep in touch with him for 10 years. If he was to sit and give judgement, that judgement is void from the beginning as there is a likelihood of bias.

well, im just justifying my actions legally based on real life scenario that could be applied in this dispute.. anyway lets move on ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yes let's!!!

Who is up?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Seale, do you mind dumbing down your post next time??

It's really complicated and people could misinterpreted your post.

and again that was a bit long for something so simple.

Edit: KnOeFz is up. (how do you say that??)


----------



## farmall (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

If it's not too late I'd like to be considered for this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey Mr. Harvard law, respect the Original Poster's (ksbman) request to silence your self and If you wish to keep bickering then do it over private message. I hate to be blunt and I wish I had all the fancy words you use but if you wish to continue the road youve started itll lead you strait to DM51 or another one of the local moderators

Daniel Coble


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Hey Mr. Harvard law, respect the Original Poster's (ksbman) request to silence your self and If you wish to keep bickering then do it over private message. I hate to be blunt and I wish I had all the fancy words you use but if you wish to continue the road youve started itll lead you strait to DM51 or another one of the local moderators
> 
> Daniel Coble




Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Who's up?


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

KnOeFz is up.
Followed by Carling.



edit: I hope carling won't make us wait 24 hours... he hasn't been online since 11/25/2008 :/


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

*sigh*

no offense carling, but I seriously think that your meager 2 posts should disqualify you, as 1 was to register for the gift thread....

please be more active in the future. as in.. at least visit the forum.

On a brighter note, hehe I wouldn't mind meeting DM51 down some road. He has waay to many surefires, and I want to poke at some....

hey mr.squatch, I'm pretty far down the list, and all I have are DX lights and 1 SF E1L which is now in my bro's pocket (hopefully-- he better be EDCing that thing)... willing to nab whatever you toss up.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



seale_navy said:


> please read post 494 for further clarification. what i ask was legitimate and proper, and more likely to be considered reasonable under Constitution law standard FYI under a judicial review...
> 
> that standard is a very high standard. please do not go ballistic on me for a small matter before u understand why i did so..


 
This is not the Supreme Court, and there are no checks and balances. Ksbman is the Judge, the jury and the executioner and he has spoken.



And as to Mr.Sqautch, I for one nominate American Lockpicker for an extra. He chose first, and chose what he wanted instead of choosing something else just because it was there. I also nominate Blight for skiping himself because what he wanted was already gone and gave that chance to someone else, not just picking one because it was free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blight (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Lightguy27 said:


> I have to agree a little with Kaichu dento. When I first came here, the only light I had was a mini maglite and a cheapie from Target. I did'nt have any lights that were even close to high end, but as I stayed here I saved money and slowly but surely my collection grew and is now what I have always wanted it to be. I think what I am getting at is, as much as I like to see this kind of generosity I think the point of this is to give to people who have given back, but can't afford to do so for themselves. But with that aside, I think this is awesome and by far the most generous forum I have ever been to, made possible by folks like Ksbman, Divine and Visible EM wave. _*Also, kudos to Blight, for truly putting others first.*_



:huh2:
I don't think I can be mentioned with the rest of those people. They are actually donating lights to others. I'm just not taking something that doesn't really fit what I was looking for. Although what I'm looking for seems to change every time I visit this site!!! :hairpull: I probably would of had fun with any of them, but I figured other people really need them and would make more use out of the gifts. I was tempted by a whole bunch of them though! 

Thanks for mentioning me! :buddies::santa:


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Guys, these are ethical concerns that don't have a place here---that's what PM's are for. Let's not clutter up this thread.

Take care, Brendan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

On with the show!

And goodnight my good friends!


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

indeed, on with it.

goodnight, our dear joeshmoe!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Lightguy27 said:


> This is not the Supreme Court, and there are no checks and balances. Ksbman is the Judge, the jury and the executioner and he has spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> And as to Mr.Sqautch, I for one nominate American Lockpicker for an extra. He chose first, and chose what he wanted instead of choosing something else just because it was there. I also nominate Blight for skiping himself because what he wanted was already gone and gave that chance to someone else, not just picking one because it was free. :thumbsup:


+1

I like the idea of the people you've put forth, American Lockpicker for showing how to receive in a gentlemanly manner, as well as getting Blight back into the lineup. Another controversial pick I'd like to make, based on the excellent presence Chew Socks has shown here, would be to allow him an extra choice for his special other, who we already know has no light, except when with him. :thumbsup::thumbsup: What say you, KSB?


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> we gotta figure out a way to find 20 or so more deserving pplz. we got way more gifties than receivers. Plus I have just boxed up the TI lite to ship and boxed up three more "mystery gifts" that I'm pretty sure anybody so far on the list would be happy to receive.  Shall we take nominations? I know there are some unfortunate souls this year who have not pitched up to ask for a spot on the list. Any ideas?
> 
> g


 I nominate..........me :naughty: . Well, last on the list and bested by folks still in high school has to count for something  haha !


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yay, I'm up!

My choise is: *28. Lumapower M1, donated by depusm12.*
A light I've been eyeballing since the day it arrived. :naughty: I've got plenty of 18650's salvaged from an old laptop batteries so I know I'm gonna use this beauty alot!

Once more I want to thank Ksbman and all people donating but also everyone on CPF for making a great forum and an awesome community. The generousity and kindness here is something you all can be very proud of.

Thanx again!

:twothumbs


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



KnOeFz said:


> My choise is: *28. Lumapower M1, donated by depusm12.*


Good choice! Thats a great light to use with 18650s.
greetz,
georg


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well just in case I am not online and assuming that Carling doesn't decide to pick it...

I'll take the Wolf Eyes Defender. :]

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## carling (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hmmmm... I'm also eyeing the Wolf Eyes Defender but before I make my final decision, is it a multi-mode light? Will post my choice as soon as I get more info on the light. I've been trying to read about the lights here these past few days.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well....I hope I am not too late to be included in the list. Thanks to those that have donated to this giveaway. I would like to get a good light for Christmas this year... this year has been hard on me and my family. And this Christmas will be just small gifts for the kids and none for me or the mrs. We will just have to wait until better times are here before thinking of getting anything for ourselves. My two good lights have disappeared over the last couple of months from being "borrowed" by friends and relatives and it seems no one knows where those lights were. Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

WE Defender depends on the module it has in it.

My Sniper has a 4 mode P4, but they come in 1,2 and 3 mode as well.

The donor will have to speak up.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



clg0159 said:


> I nominate..........me :naughty: . Well, last on the list and bested by folks still in high school has to count for something  haha !




At the end ksbman said that if there were anylights left over the order for choosing would be run backwards so you would actually have a pretty good chance of going again.



On a different note i defiantly agree that americanlockpicker demonstrated self control and lack of selfishness (i forget what the actual word for that is) and he deserves a prize if there are prizes to give.



kaichu dento said:


> +1
> 
> I like the idea of the people you've put forth, American Lockpicker for showing how to receive in a gentlemanly manner, as well as getting Blight back into the lineup. Another controversial pick I'd like to make, based on the excellent presence Chew Socks has shown here, would be to allow him an extra choice for his special other, who we already know has no light, except when with him. :thumbsup::thumbsup: What say you, KSB?



I thank you in her stead


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



chew socks said:


> On a different note i defiantly agree that americanlockpicker demonstrated self control and lack of selfishness (i forget what the actual word for that is) and he deserves a prize if there are prizes to give.
> 
> I thank you in her stead


I agree there too and hope something can be worked out for americanlockpicker. 

As for your case, the way you handled your thread about the blackout recently and your posting method in this thread gives me the feeling of a community minded contributor, which is the ideal target for this giveaway, at least from my perspective.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

OK guys I do not know if my offerings are worthy or not or even if anyone would want them :thinking:
but I would like to give 2 lights away one a 12v ultrafire which is in excellent cond but needs only a new switch takes 4xrcr123's or cr123 batts:thinking:and a ultrafire WF-500 takes 2 18650's has very minor nicks but otherwise in good cond BTW it is incan not led but it is very bright.I'm sure the OP can fit these in somewhere.Just one thing sending packages this time of year maybe slow and from the UK you may not get it until the new year,but hey call it a new year gift 


[edit]Both are incans.and i think the WF-500 can take 3xRCR123's but i have not tried this.


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I think those are great contributions if you ask me Titan1883, esp. the Ultrafire WF-500 is a nice light to have. You'll make someone's hollidays a bit brighter


----------



## carling (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My pick is # 29. Wolf Eyes Defender with a Wolf Eyes Cree drop-in (3.7-6 volts).

A Big thanks to all CPF Santas who've made this possible. :bow:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



KnOeFz said:


> I think those are great contributions if you ask me Titan1883, esp. the Ultrafire WF-500 is a nice light to have. You'll make someone's hollidays a bit brighter


why thank you,at first I felt embarrassed to offer these but if someone can get to use them that would make my day merry Christmas everyone :santa:


----------



## radar696 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TITAN1833 said:


> OK guys I do not know if my offerings are worthy or not or even if anyone would want them :thinking:
> but I would like to give 2 lights away one a 12v ultrafire which is in excellent cond but needs only a new switch takes 4xrcr123's or cr123 batts:thinking:and a ultrafire WF-500 takes 2 18650's has very minor nicks but otherwise in good cond BTW it is incan not led but it is very bright.I'm sure the OP can fit these in somewhere.Just one thing sending packages this time of year maybe slow and from the UK you may not get it until the new year,but hey call it a new year gift
> 
> 
> [edit]Both are incans.and i think the WF-500 can take 3xRCR123's but i have not tried this.


Titan,

You cold just contact ksbman and let him know that you'd like to add them to the list. I'm sure he'll be more than happy to.

I do believe though that the giver is also responsible for the postage to send them to the receiver.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Titan,
> 
> You cold just contact ksbman and let him know that you'd like to add them to the list. I'm sure he'll be more than happy to.
> 
> I do believe though that the giver is also responsible for the postage to send them to the receiver.


Thanks I will BTW yes it is a gift so I would not expect any payment even for shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright~, carling finally made his choice. :]

and I thought I was gonna wait long for my turn. 

Well it seems my choice was taken so I will go with Fenix P3D CE donated by divine.

Thanks so much to all the donators and Ksbman for this great thread. :twothumbs


----------



## Waffle (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Alright~, carling finally made his choice. :]
> 
> and I thought I was gonna wait long for my turn.
> 
> ...


 
Dang, I was so close. That was my pick. I'm off to class now. I'll be back soon.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

and its your turn so why not pick?


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mossyoak said:


> and its your turn so why not pick?



Yea the whole point of making a list is to avoid making people wait like this. To me its the equivalent of queuing at a charity to recieve gifts and taking your dandy time to pick one, when there's lots of people waiting behind you.

Its a waste of their time.. as well as the organisers time... just my opinion :shrug:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Unless he did not know it was his turn next...


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Too late now..... I say skip!
> 
> Unless he did not know it was his turn next...



he has twenty four hours, whether hes inconsiderate, or just unobservant...


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> Well it seems my choice was taken so I will go with Fenix P3D CE donated by divine.



Great choice!

I'm amazed there are so many great lights being donated, I was expecting them to be gone pretty soon before this whole event started...
Congrats everyone, and another big thank you to santa and all his little elves...
:santa:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Too late now..... I say skip!
> 
> Unless he did not know it was his turn next...


Why? it is a gift no payment required :thinking:



mossyoak said:


> he has twenty four hours, whether hes inconsiderate, or just unobservant...


Or maybe he is Christmas shopping? give the guy a chance :twothumbs


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

lol... I am sure he will be back soon. Anyways, at least we know he will pick within the next few hours


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yeah that was harsh, post edited. 

Also, I know its little late but I was wondering if I could still be considered for the left over items. 

Heres my quick story, I am in my third year of college hoping to get my bachelors degree in criminal justice. Ever since I was a little boy I loved anything to do with police and I am hoping to join the U.S Marshals or Secret Service. Money is very tight with books, transportation to and from school and etc. With the little time I have I spend it mostly here on CPF. Thank you for even giving me this opportunity!

-Chris


----------



## radar696 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Waffle said:


> Dang, I was so close. That was my pick. I'm off to class now. I'll be back soon.


Sounds to me like he needs to rethink his choices plus he had to go to a class.

So I'm sure he'll be back. Just give him a couple of hours.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Yeah that was harsh, post edited.
> 
> Also, I know its little late but I was wondering if I could still be considered for the left over


Well then,first part of any degree is admitting you were wrong,you have passed IMO :twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> Sounds to me like he needs to rethink his choices plus he had to go to a class.
> 
> So I'm sure he'll be back. Just give him a couple of hours.



That's what I believe. No harm no foul. We'll all be eagerly awaiting his choice once he does return though. 



cerberuss said:


> Yea the whole point of making a list is to avoid making people wait like this. To me its the equivalent of queuing at a charity to recieve gifts and taking your dandy time to pick one, when there's lots of people waiting behind you.
> 
> Its a waste of their time.. as well as the organisers time... just my opinion :shrug:


My main reason for not making a list ahead of time is because I want to judge once I see what is left, since there is a good chance that once it becomes my turn I will have to take some time to re-think my choice anyway. I have some ideas already, but I am going to keep them to myself until it is my time.


----------



## Waffle (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Man, at least I chimed in to let you guys know I was aware it is my turn and not say anything until the last hour to pick. I was between classes checking email when I noticed my turn.

There have been some very bad attitudes in this thread so far. I try to show some respect and it still bites me in the back side. As far as not having a list. I did last night until they were picked off list.

I'll pick in next few minutes.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I can dig it waffle!!! No harm, no foul!

Heck, I go back to page one and I have no idea what I would pick! ( if I was able ).


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yes, go ahead!
It's perfectly fine to think on it before you make your decision. Some of us are just a little too impatient...


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



sailingdog said:


> Yes, go ahead!
> It's perfectly fine to think on it before you make your decision. Some of us are just a little too impatient...



Apparently so... :]

take your time in choosing, there's no need to rush.

and I know I said this so many times but one more can't hurt right?

Thank you and I am very grateful for the generosity especially to Ksbman and divine. :twothumbs

Thanks!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm going for.

43. Polished Stainless Steel Civictor, donated by ledaholic.

Thank you to all that gave.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> I know its little late but I was wondering if I could still be considered for the left over items.
> 
> Heres my quick story, I am in my third year of college hoping to get my bachelors degree in criminal justice. Ever since I was a little boy I loved anything to do with police and I am hoping to join the U.S Marshals or Secret Service. Money is very tight with books, transportation to and from school and etc. With the little time I have I spend it mostly here on CPF. Thank you for even giving me this opportunity!
> 
> -Chris


You sound like a perfect candidate, on two counts in my book! Struggling student who will be a Leo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm pretty new here and haven't posted much. I have no high end lights or anything and would really like to be considered for a light! Will that make me a flash-O-holic?

I am sharing a computer right now and can't sign on all the time but please consider me because i will try to check back a lot.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Waffle said:


> Man, at least I chimed in to let you guys know I was aware it is my turn and not say anything until the last hour to pick. I was between classes checking email when I noticed my turn.
> 
> There have been some very bad attitudes in this thread so far. I try to show some respect and it still bites me in the back side. As far as not having a list. I did last night until they were picked off list.
> 
> I'll pick in next few minutes.



Yeah, sorry.... Il admit it im very impatient(blame my father!!!:mecry

And thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Looks like maybe bigslick is up?


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

hehe I nominate *Cosmo7809* for some special gifts.

I know what's it's like to be broke, I'm a student myself, but a high school student...
well, I'm still trying to get gifts for my friends and familys' christmases. 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I just have to say that I can't believe I got the light I did. I'm on pins and needles waiting... It's almost like I don't believe it until it actually comes. A special thanks to Visible EM Wave. I'll make him some of my home made peanut brittle.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> I just have to say that I can't believe I got the light I did. I'm on pins and needles waiting... It's almost like I don't believe it until it actually comes. A special thanks to Visible EM Wave. I'll make him some of my home made peanut brittle.



Yeah some light. Enjoy it, nice early xmas gift.

Its really amazes me how kind people can be... NYC has some of the rudest people and they are not as kind as the people here on CPF and you think that someone would not actually give away these things and they do! it just goes to show not everyone is a bad apple


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



And saying goodnight my good friends.

I just had a strong rum and coke and I'm going to crash!


----------



## divine (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> And saying goodnight my good friends.
> 
> I just had a strong rum and coke and I'm going to crash!


Land on something soft.


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

that poof works remarkably well for a "landing on something soft"


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Ok guys who have already picked/received their lights, show the donors that their gifts are being put to good use and post some pics of you and your new light

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214795

Ohh also...whos up right now


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Ok guys who have already picked/received their lights, show the donors that their gifts are being put to good use and post some pics of you and your new light
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214795
> 
> Ohh also...whos up right now


*bigslick right now, however, he/she was on before when it was his/her turn so I am figuring he/she is making up his/her mind 
*


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Its really amazes me how kind people can be... NYC has some of the rudest people and they are not as kind as the people here on CPF and you think that someone would not actually give away these things and they do! it just goes to show not everyone is a bad apple


It's a bit revealing how warm some big city people can be and sometimes I have to remind myself that a good part of the coldness experienced in the city is a protective barrier hiding who's really inside.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hello, 
Sorry I took so long to decide.
I would like:
46. Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.

Thank you very much. This will be my first light, and it's a classic.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Good Choice, bigslick!!

I would get it in yellow though... I need it to be visible cause I go camping abit too much.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

47. Surefire G2, in either black or yellow, donated by HeadShot.

in yellow... thanks so much everybody.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TITAN1833 said:


> OK guys I do not know if my offerings are worthy or not or even if anyone would want them :thinking:
> but I would like to give 2 lights away one a 12v ultrafire which is in excellent cond but needs only a new switch takes 4xrcr123's or cr123 batts:thinking:and a ultrafire WF-500 takes 2 18650's has very minor nicks but otherwise in good cond BTW it is incan not led but it is very bright.I'm sure the OP can fit these in somewhere.Just one thing sending packages this time of year maybe slow and from the UK you may not get it until the new year,but hey call it a new year gift
> [edit]Both are incans.and i think the WF-500 can take 3xRCR123's but i have not tried this.



I'll add the Ultrafire WF-500 to the list, but I'm not adding a broken flashlight to the list (unless someone really wants it).:shrug:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Mornin' y'all!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Mornin' y'all!


Ditto that one.


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> A special thanks to Visible EM Wave. I'll make him some of my home made peanut brittle.



You'd better check to make sure that's possible - I dunno if you can send food over the border.
I've got other plans...


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> I'll add the Ultrafire WF-500 to the list, but I'm not adding a broken flashlight to the list (unless someone really wants it).:shrug:



I would really like to get my hands on some light parts that can be used for modding, such as drivers, leds, small aspherics or whatever surplus parts that someone might consider useless or outdated. One mans trash is another mans gold .I have loved building/breaking stuff all my life... so constructing/modding some flashlights is right up my alley :wave:


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I sent out all of the chosen lights today. It didn't take too long, so I'm happy for that.

I had an aspheric lens and borofloat lens I ordered for the M20, so I threw those in the box as well. 

I spent a while looking for that L1 clip and couldn't find it, so I pulled the one off my E2E and put that on it, so the L1 is coming with a clip.


----------



## radar696 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I have received my package containing my Olight M20 Premium in the mail from Ksbman. Along with a few extras that he has so graciously included!

I wish to say thank you to him one more time. I have looked over the offerings from previous years and been made very aware of just how generous and thoughtful he has been; not to mentions those that have followed his lead.

Many happy returns to you all!:wave:

I have posted a picture of everything that came with my light over here in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214795

I would like to add also that Olight has made some changes to their implied warranty and they have also removed a feature that was listed in the specs for this light.

All that info will be found in the other thread.

Radar


----------



## legtu (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

i'll take #49(JETBeam C-LE v1.2, donated by medieval)...

:twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



cerberuss said:


> I would really like to get my hands on some light parts that can be used for modding, such as drivers, leds, small aspherics or whatever surplus parts that someone might consider useless or outdated. One mans trash is another mans gold .I have loved building/breaking stuff all my life... so constructing/modding some flashlights is right up my alley :wave:


Ok the 12v ultrafire is yours,I will of coarse throw in a couple of....wait and see PM me your address sir!


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> I have posted a picture of everything that came with my light over here in this thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214795



Wow, I never realized what a nice-looking light that is!


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Ok the 12v ultrafire is yours,I will of coarse throw in a couple of....wait and see PM me your address sir!



PM sent.. thank you!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



carbine15 said:


> I just have to say that I can't believe I got the light I did. I'm on pins and needles waiting... It's almost like I don't believe it until it actually comes. A special thanks to Visible EM Wave. I'll make him some of my home made peanut brittle.


 


sailingdog said:


> You'd better check to make sure that's possible - I dunno if you can send food over the border.
> I've got other plans...


 
You guys are welcome. No need to send anything to me, especially food. I don't want to be questioned by the customs. :laughing:

I sent the packages using the XpressPost by Canada Post. They said it should still take about 5 business days though. They are very busy during the X'mas time.

Poor isc, he's much further away than you guys. He is located at almost the exact opposite point of the Earth from me. It would probably take 2 weeks or more for him. 

D-Dog, your little package per our PM was also sent out by XpressPost this morning.


----------



## vovw (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I would like to choose "7. Fenix L0D CE, donated by LEDninja."

Thanks!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



> I sent out all of the chosen lights today. It didn't take too long, so I'm happy for that.
> 
> I had an aspheric lens and borofloat lens I ordered for the M20, so I threw those in the box as well.






> D-Dog, your little package per our PM was also sent out by XpressPost this morning.




Once again, you guys really rock :bow:

I will be sure to let you know when everything arrives and will be sure to post some pic on nemo's thread too 

-Happy Holidays


----------



## cerberuss (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



vovw said:


> I would like to choose "7. Fenix L0D CE, donated by LEDninja."
> 
> Thanks!



nice choice there!... Im shocked it lasted that long :thumbsup:


----------



## vovw (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



cerberuss said:


> nice choice there!... Im shocked it lasted that long :thumbsup:


 
Yes, it will replacing the 50 cents LED light I bought from DX on my keychain.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

PM sent.


vovw said:


> I would like to choose "7. Fenix L0D CE, donated by LEDninja."
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Just doing the math, my chances are looking pretty decent for getting exactly what I most need.


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I better pick before any more PM's show up 

Thanks for the notices guys.

I pick 50. 2008 Inova XO, donated by NightFlyer.


Thank you


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

waffle,

You'll need to PM me your address so I can get your light in the mail.
Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



FlashBanger said:


> I better pick before any more PM's show up
> 
> Thanks for the notices guys.
> 
> ...


Nice choice there. That was one that had tempted me for a while.


----------



## Moka (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Quick on the PMs =P 

I'd love the "44. ARC AAA, donated by ledaholic."

I needed a new keychain light... 

Thankyou so much to those who donated, you've added a little light to a bleak xmas... Thankyou!


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Moka said:


> Quick on the PMs =P


My bad..
it's just that. I'm close... tooo close...


----------



## Moka (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

LOL, Itchy trigger finger =P


----------



## Mungon (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Is it my turn ??


----------



## Moka (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Why yes, it would seem that way...


----------



## Mungon (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take 39. Surefire KL3 LED head, BLACK, new type with fresnel optics, Excellent condition, just a trace of wear on the front edge of the bezel, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.

And a would take the opurtunity to thank everebody who have donated lights and time to this rely generes event . And would like to wish every body a good and bright future 
Micke


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

okie, time to update my wishlist from 100+ posts ago.

hm......... 7, 10, 11, 16, 25,  *28*, *29*, 41, 49, 52, *60* my options have disappeared  .

oh no!


ooh.. 5 and 12 now look tasty.
ok, maybe not 5, since it's now off the snack list.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

In order of preference (figured my mom would like a light with easy to find cells):

12. DealExtreme X.V (JetBeam C-LE V1 clone – twisty, Cree P4), donated by selfbuilt.
13. Streamlight Microstream NIB, donated by divine.
15. Fenix E01 Natural NIB, donated by divine.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I have a feeling the light I want will be taken  But nevertheless I am happy enough to get something for free so cant complain!:twothumbs

P.S- I got the microstream for my mother and she loves it... She is always telling me that she uses it!


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My brother bought Inovas for our grandparents a year or two ago, and they always tell us how often they use them. 

If I start a yacht design firm and make a million bucks, I want to do something like this that distributes thousands of decent lights among deserving citizens (plumbers and old people who go to churches every night with dark parking lots ;-D)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Looks like rala is up.

I won't be up for too much longer!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Looks like these are what's left.

I think it's a good list.

8. Romisen RC-W4, donated by LEDninja.
13. Streamlight Microstream NIB, donated by divine.
14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine.
15. Fenix E01 Natural NIB, donated by divine.
19. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
20. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
21. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
22. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
23. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
24. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.
26. 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
27. 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin.
35. Princeton Tec Tec 40, donated by jzmtl.
42. 1x18650 3W chinese light with no name or markings on it, donated by ledaholic.
51. Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA LED, donated by NightFlyer.
53. Elektrolumens XM-3 2AA 3W, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
56. Brinkmann Maxfire LX (Target version with belt holster) NIB, donated by Fizz753.
57. Streamlight ProPoly Luxeon 4AA, donated by Not So Bright.
61. Ultrafire WF-500, very minor nicks but otherwise in good condition, donated by TITAN1833.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



cerberuss said:


> I have loved building/breaking stuff all my life... so constructing/modding some flashlights is right up my alley :wave:



+ 1 here. But I seem to break things when I try to mod. I tried to put a Cree XRE P4 in a ION and lets just say it did not work out. I PMed the Creator who told me that there are no more pills available, I need try again sometime


----------



## Nomad (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I was amazed to see that my first pick was still available and that I got it! WOW!

BY the way, the reason y'all didn't see me make my pick was that I PM'd ksbman with my "top 4" before I went to class tonight. 

YAY I GOT A FIREFLY!!!! YAY YAY YAY!!! 

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Nomad said:


> I was amazed to see that my first pick was still available and that I got it! WOW!
> 
> BY the way, the reason y'all didn't see me make my pick was that I PM'd ksbman with my "top 4" before I went to class tonight.
> 
> ...



Congrats  

Enjoy it and make sure to post shots on Nemo's thread


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Nice grab :]

I'm kinda surprised it lasted this long. 

Well, have fun!


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I want 41, if that's taken, then 12


----------



## Nomad (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> I want 41, if that's taken, then 12



Since I PM'd my choices, 3:58 PM AZ time was when the last choice was made (I sent mine via PM earlier) so you'll find out by that same time today which ya get.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> I want 41, if that's taken, then 12


That means that depending on what Rala takes, then I don't have to re-think!


----------



## rala (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

sorry for having you guys wait. i've been going crazy lately. the misses was admitted to the hospital wednesday night and i've been going back and forth between bedside and taking care of the kids at home. so looking at the list, i think #41. Fenix L1P, donated by ledaholic would best suit my boss for work. if anyone was hoping to pick this, i'm sorry as i haven't even read the last couple pages of posts.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Alright~

Good Choice there. :]


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

vovw your tracking # is 0102 4830 0016 3390
at
http://canadapost.ca/Personal/Tools/Track/ItemSingle.aspx
(Canada post like USPS is real slow in updating their website so it may be a couple of days before it shows up)

I will be sending you a PM later this weekend. I type slow.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Looks like csshih is up!

Last post on page 20 is a good list of what is left!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> I want 41, if that's taken, then 12



Well since it appeares that csshih has already posted his desired list, that seems to bring the thread to me. I want to express a hearty thanks to the CPF as a whole for helping me to re-learn a lesson in thankfullness again this year. When this thread first started, I began to feel a slight twinge of jealousy every time one of "the good lights" was snapped up. After a while this started to gnaw at me a little. However that was the point that I realized that though I would have definitely appreciated those lights for the level of awesome that they are, the people who received them will likely do the exact same thing. Also, if I had received it, that by extension means they would have had to get something else that they may not have wanted as badly. Once I realized that, I found myself experiencing true joy with everyone as they chose their present. 

Having had the opportunity to re-think my desires, I am going to leave the remainder of these fine personal lighting instruments to others who desire them and instead use #9. $20 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy to celebrate in true CPF style. No, I am not going to "Buy both" as is the common CPF Motto. I'm getting guilt free lumens in the form of a pair of AW protected 16340's. This should be just the thing to allow me to celebrate through the whole winter darnkess even with my currently extremely tight financial belt. There should be just enough of the cert. left to combine with my meager PayPal account to pick up a Fenix diffuser cap to give to my Dad on Christmas for his L2D CE. 

So Thanks again to everyone involved in this event. To ksbman for organizing the giveaway, to all the donors for the fantastic prizes, and especially to a few people for going far above and beyond the call of duty thus far.

p.s. if I've jumped the gun by not waiting for csshih to officially post, then please forgive me. I have a backup choice if he would like the gift cert.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

rala took #41

You spoke too soon dude!

My list on page 20 reflects the currentm status!


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

An opportunity opened up, so I will take either of the G2's.

Thanks, Brendan


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Well since it appeares that csshih has already posted his desired list, that seems to bring the thread to me. I want to express a hearty thanks to the CPF as a whole for helping me to re-learn a lesson in thankfullness again this year. When this thread first started, I began to feel a slight twinge of jealousy every time one of "the good lights" was snapped up. After a while this started to gnaw at me a little. However that was the point that I realized that though I would have definitely appreciated those lights for the level of awesome that they are, the people who received them will likely do the exact same thing. Also, if I had received it, that by extension means they would have had to get something else that they may not have wanted as badly. Once I realized that, I found myself experiencing true joy with everyone as they chose their present.
> 
> Having had the opportunity to re-think my desires, I am going to leave the remainder of these fine personal lighting instruments to others who desire them and instead use #9. $20 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy to celebrate in true CPF style. No, I am not going to "Buy both" as is the common CPF Motto. I'm getting guilt free lumens in the form of a pair of AW protected 16340's. This should be just the thing to allow me to celebrate through the whole winter darnkess even with my currently extremely tight financial belt. There should be just enough of the cert. left to combine with my meager PayPal account to pick up a Fenix diffuser cap to give to my Dad on Christmas for his L2D CE.
> 
> ...




No, it's good, I got something on the list that I wanted.
Thanks to all you guys!

hehe, I'm really liking the hidden 6th mode that's supposed to be on that light 



> When this thread first started, I began to feel a slight twinge of jealousy every time one of "the good lights" was snapped up. After a while this started to gnaw at me a little.



exact thing happened to me, I think this choice may have been a very, very good one, as I actually need a slightly less bright light  OH! the horror!

hehe, if the list rolls in reverse, I'm really hoping for a G2 to toss to a friend, or those eneloops to toss to that same friend... just found out he does not have any rechargeables at all. gonna have to get him a charger...

once again, I really appreciate the generous donations


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> hehe, if the list rolls in reverse, I'm really hoping for a G2 to toss to a friend, or those eneloops to toss to that same friend... just found out he does not have any rechargeables at all. gonna have to get him a charger...
> 
> once again, I really appreciate the generous donations


I wouldn't mine a set of eneloops either, though if a light is still available at that point, I might splurge...

...'course I wouldn't turn down Mr. Squatch if he decides to put up those mystery packages. I'm a sucker for intrigue. I'd be ecstatic about a GITD o-ring if you wrapped it in enough mystery.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> ...'course I wouldn't turn down Mr. Squatch if he decides to put up those mystery packages. I'm a sucker for intrigue. I'd be ecstatic about a GITD o-ring if you wrapped it in enough mystery.




crap, way to ruin the mystery. lol

In the spirit of giving and unselfishness, we need more nominations, if we get more peeps than giftys they go up

g


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> crap, way to ruin the mystery. lol
> 
> In the spirit of giving and unselfishness, we need more nominations, if we get more peeps than giftys they go up
> 
> g


I made a nomination, but I never told that person, so he wasn't able to back himself up at all. He still hasn't been on in a long time though so that probably disqualifies him anyway.

Other than that, I don't know enough CPF-ers. I just know non-CPF-ers, some of whom need/appreciate lights.


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

the list goes backwards, the last few people probably didn't get the best choice, so it would be nice to drop a few more presents in


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I believe my page 20 list is again up to date.

clg0159 seems to be up.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well, I will graciously take #54. Fenix P1 1x123 LUXIII, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.

Thank You so much, This is a place full of kind and truly generous people.


----------



## farmall (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I will take the

31. Surefire G2, black, donated by Monocrom.

THANK YOU very much


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I can't believe it... we're almost done...

well good choice guys and thanks to the many donators that made this possible!!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just one more to go and my turn cant wait!


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

You could just post your choices right now if you want. :]


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> ...my turn cant wait!



Well, tell it to settle down. It can wait.
:shrug:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



kevin_d'marie said:


> I can't believe it... we're almost done...



There are still 20 gifts left. 

When it's MikhailO's turn, he gets to pick 2 gifts, the we start back up the list until everything is gone.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

clg0159 it will likely be early next week before I get it out...

But I shall!


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> clg0159 it will likely be early next week before I get it out...
> 
> But I shall!


 
No hurry, and thanks again!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



farmall said:


> I will take the
> 
> 31. Surefire G2, black, donated by Monocrom.
> 
> THANK YOU very much


 
Good choice! :twothumbs

Please check your PM inbox.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

When the last on the list picks his first, we're adding 5 more "mystery" gifts might be a glow in the dark o-ring, might be an aircraft landing light. u never know. God I love christmas morning lol. :twothumbs

g


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Cosmo7809 is up next.
MikhailO remember you pick 2 items (last pick 1st round, 1st pick 2nd round).
Then its Cosmo7809's turn again right after and so on up the recipients list.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

When mine arrives, not opening it till Christmas.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Pretty sure my list on page 20 is up to date.

Pickins' are getting a might slim.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> When the last on the list picks his first, we're adding 5 more "mystery" gifts might be a glow in the dark o-ring, might be an aircraft landing light. u never know. God I love christmas morning lol. :twothumbs
> 
> g


Sweet! Good on ya! Though with only 5, my chances are pretty slim to get that O-Ring...


----------



## Mungon (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Sweet! Good on ya! Though with only 5, my chances are pretty slim to get that O-Ring...


 Were are u from ?? dalarna in sweden maby ?


----------



## divine (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm really curious to see how the round 2 picks are going to go.


----------



## chew socks (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



VillageIdiot said:


> When mine arrives, not opening it till Christmas.



Wow, that's self control.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Mungon said:


> Were are u from ?? dalarna in sweden maby ?


Nope, the "Mitten" in question is the state of Michigan in the USA.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Well since it appeares that csshih has already posted his desired list, that seems to bring the thread to me. I want to express a hearty thanks to the CPF as a whole for helping me to re-learn a lesson in thankfullness again this year. When this thread first started, I began to feel a slight twinge of jealousy every time one of "the good lights" was snapped up. After a while this started to gnaw at me a little. However that was the point that I realized that though I would have definitely appreciated those lights for the level of awesome that they are, the people who received them will likely do the exact same thing. Also, if I had received it, that by extension means they would have had to get something else that they may not have wanted as badly. Once I realized that, I found myself experiencing true joy with everyone as they chose their present.
> 
> Having had the opportunity to re-think my desires, I am going to leave the remainder of these fine personal lighting instruments to others who desire them and instead use #9. $20 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy to celebrate in true CPF style. No, I am not going to "Buy both" as is the common CPF Motto. I'm getting guilt free lumens in the form of a pair of AW protected 16340's. This should be just the thing to allow me to celebrate through the whole winter darnkess even with my currently extremely tight financial belt. There should be just enough of the cert. left to combine with my meager PayPal account to pick up a Fenix diffuser cap to give to my Dad on Christmas for his L2D CE.
> 
> ...


 
If by chance there is not enough left over to buy something for your dad, I would love to help you out. Just shoot me a PM where to send it.

-Evan


----------



## radar696 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Nope, the "Mitten" in question is the state of Michigan in the USA.


I knew that!:wave:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Lightguy27 said:


> If by chance there is not enough left over to buy something for your dad, I would love to help you out. Just shoot me a PM where to send it.
> 
> -Evan


Thank you very much for the offer. I just checked the site though and the total for 2 AW RCR123A's and a Fenix diffuser tip is $23. Using the CPF discount code and the gift certificate, that should bring my Paypal account to just about $1 remaining. It appears that I will be able to manage this time. Thanks again though! It's greatly appreciated.

edit: phoneguy just PM'd me asking for my email address for the certificate code and informed me that the $20 has grown to $40! Thanks again phoneguy and now off to 4sevens to see what else is going in the cart.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Well since it appeares that csshih has already posted his desired list, that seems to bring the thread to me. I want to express a hearty thanks to the CPF as a whole for helping me to re-learn a lesson in thankfullness again this year. When this thread first started, I began to feel a slight twinge of jealousy every time one of "the good lights" was snapped up. After a while this started to gnaw at me a little. However that was the point that I realized that though I would have definitely appreciated those lights for the level of awesome that they are, the people who received them will likely do the exact same thing. Also, if I had received it, that by extension means they would have had to get something else that they may not have wanted as badly. Once I realized that, I found myself experiencing true joy with everyone as they chose their present.
> 
> Having had the opportunity to re-think my desires, I am going to leave the remainder of these fine personal lighting instruments to others who desire them and instead use #9. $20 gift certificate from 4sevens, donated by Phoneguy to celebrate in true CPF style. No, I am not going to "Buy both" as is the common CPF Motto. I'm getting guilt free lumens in the form of a pair of AW protected 16340's. This should be just the thing to allow me to celebrate through the whole winter darnkess even with my currently extremely tight financial belt. There should be just enough of the cert. left to combine with my meager PayPal account to pick up a Fenix diffuser cap to give to my Dad on Christmas for his L2D CE.
> 
> ...



Dave, in keeping with the Holiday Spirit I have decided to double my offer and send you a $40.00 gift certificate to 4Sevens. I hope this will brighten your day. Merry Christmas to you and your Family and to all here on CPF.

Bryan


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I am loving the christmas spirit around here!

It's such a great place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hey guys sorry about the late reply, been out since 7 in the morning 

I think I will take Elektrolumens XM-3 2AA 3W, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

wow Im suprised that survived this long, nice choice =]


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> wow Im suprised that survived this long, nice choice =]



Yeah, was looking for a 2AA light now I got it!


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

What do you mean looking for a 2AA light, you shouldve gotten a mini [email protected] you know their the epitiomy of illumination devices right?


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yeah, they got onna dem' new-fangled krypton bulbs.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Well the light that I chose from ksbman arrived!! In true ksbman fashion he not only sent me the Jetbeam Jet III M but also included 2 18650 batteries and a charger!!! This light is incredible and will be used daily at my job so the included rechargeable batteries were quite the bonus as I do not have any lights that use these. Keith you not only made my day with the light but with your generosity as a whole. Merry Christmas and thank you.

Bryan


----------



## sailingdog (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I realized that though I would have definitely appreciated those lights for the level of awesome that they are, the people who received them will likely do the exact same thing. Also, if I had received it, that by extension means they would have had to get something else that they may not have wanted as badly. Once I realized that, I found myself experiencing true joy with everyone as they chose their present.



I _love_ this Philosophy.

Let's all share in phoneguy's joy!

Thanks Ksbman, for giving us all jet III's and batteries! You have made our Christmas...


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



radar696 said:


> I knew that!:wave:



I knew that, too. :thumbsup:

I once had a guy from Alabama ask me where I was from, and in true Michigander fashion, I pointed to the location on my hand. From that day on he refered to Detroit as Thumb Knuckle, Michigan.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hi these are my two choices

51. Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2xAA LED, donated by NightFlyer.

And one of the mystery gifts by mr.squatch


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



MikhailO said:


> And one of the mystery gifts by mr.squatch



Which one? Pick a number.


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



phoneguy said:


> Well the light that I chose from ksbman arrived!! In true ksbman fashion he not only sent me the Jetbeam Jet III M but also included 2 18650 batteries and a charger!!! This light is incredible and will be used daily at my job so the included rechargeable batteries were quite the bonus as I do not have any lights that use these. Keith you not only made my day with the light but with your generosity as a whole. Merry Christmas and thank you.
> 
> Bryan



Don't forget that you can use CR-123's in that light if you have to...


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Number 3 please


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just so you know, I've pre-packaged four of the five in the same kinda packaging so I don't even know what they are lol. One is a LOT larger package than the rest, but I won't give away which one. 

g


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Just so you know, I've pre-packaged four of the five in the same kinda packaging so I don't even know what they are lol. One is a LOT larger package than the rest, but I won't give away which one.
> 
> g



nm


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> Oh, OK, so I guess they don't need to pick a number. I'll edit the list.




nah it's ok, they're all numbered here, so its fine

g


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just in case I'm not online when my turn comes around. I pick one of Mr. Squatch 's mystery gift's.

Whatever number is the highest of what's left will be fine.


I can't resist a suprise.:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I choose mystery Gift #2...

*fingers crossed* please no oring please no oring:green:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Cosmo7809 congrats:thumbsup:you have won a o-ring,at least it's GITD  JK have a happy Christmas dude :devil:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Cosmo7809 congrats:thumbsup:you have won a o-ring,at least it's GITD  JK have a happy Christmas dude :devil:


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll give you a hint. There is at least one o-ring in the package. lol

g


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


>


Hmm! I did sayJK,anyway sorry for my dry humour :twothumbs ah well the joke is lost now!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I knew you were jking... I guess wrong use of smiley :thinking:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

 <<<<< :nana:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> I knew you were jking... I guess wrong use of smiley :thinking:


This is what I should have said,good luck and merry xmas.


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

darn.. almost no chance of a mystery gift :thinking:


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Let's all say they suck, that way maybe they'll last longer. ooo ppl gonna be so disappointed to get a lump of coal in their box. lol

g


----------



## Norm (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Let's all say they suck, that way maybe they'll last longer. ooo ppl gonna be so disappointed to get a lump of coal in their box. lol
> 
> g


I know a secret na na na naaa :nana: :nana:
Merry Christmas All.
Norm


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Norm said:


> I know a secret na na na naaa :nana: :nana:
> Merry Christmas All.
> Norm




lol, yeah, a couple ppl know what some of the gifties are. to them all I can say is ... ZIPIT! haha

g


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Too bad there is no "your torturing me" smiley.


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

pppsssttt.. to everyone that's going to choose:

the mystery gifts suck.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> ...we're adding 5 more "mystery" gifts...a glow in the dark o-ring... God I love Christmas morning lol. :twothumbs
> 
> g



As I said before, I love intrigue. I'd love a shot at that o-ring.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Now only 22 more to go. Still some good stuff up there.


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Yup, still some good stuff. Maybe I'll get a light for my self. :]


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take a mystery gift as well, could use some suspense. 

Thanks bro, Brendan


----------



## sims2k (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I will take mystery gift #5. Thank you.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

OK, make sure you guys post PICs of the mystery gifts.... I wanna see em.



Bill


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

O.K. the I'll take #66. Mystery Gift #4, donated by mr.squatch. Fingers crossed and Thanks to mr.squatch! I also love Christmas morning, the suspense is gonna kill me


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Since all the mystery gifts are gone ( ), I have one question. Does the '61. Ultrafire WF-500, very minor nicks but otherwise in good condition, donated by TITAN1833.' include the charger and batteries? Or are they separate?

Thanks, Brendan


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

It appears that I will not have a chance at picking up an o-ring, packed into a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma. As I was looking at the remaining prizes, I was very tempted by quite a few of the nice lights still laying around there, but I was leaning toward the nice set of Eneloops. 

Last night before bed however, my 8 year old son mentioned another Christmas gift idea to me that he would like. He asked me if I could possibly find him a flashlight that he could use in the middle of the night when he needs to get up and use the bathroom that won't hurt his eyes like his current one does (Sam's Club Element Luxeon III). With a wonderful budding flashaholic statement like that, I am going to post my wish list for either 15. Fenix E01 Natural NIB, or 14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine. How can I argue with a request like that?


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I don't know that cyberspyder has made his decision yet. Well, I have two E01's on the list. 

Aardvark, I think you will be surprised at how bright an E01 is. I am going to throw in a Lumens Factory Pen Light and a couple AAA Precharged Duracells for it. Try the rule of get both and see which one works better.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I just IM'd csshih tellin him hes up...lets keep it rollin guys =]

EDIT: didnt notice that cyper wasnt sure about the ultrafire


----------



## ksbman (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*



cyberspyder said:


> Since all the mystery gifts are gone ( ), I have one question. Does the '61. Ultrafire WF-500, very minor nicks but otherwise in good condition, donated by TITAN1833.' include the charger and batteries? Or are they separate?
> 
> Thanks, Brendan



#61 has been removed from the list upon request from the donor.

You're still up.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Oops, my apologies! I misread the post by cyberspyder and thought he had chosen that Ultrafire. I hereby revise my last post to indicate it to be a wish list for the Olive E01 or the Blue E01 (in that order) whichever is still in play upon my turns commencement. I'm sorry for jumping the gun.


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> I choose mystery Gift #2...
> 
> *fingers crossed* please no oring please no oring:green:


Now he has to open up the box and take out all the o-rings! :laughing:


----------



## csshih (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I choose!

14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine.



:thumbsup: hehe, more christmas presents. it's going to be bright around christmastime.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll choose the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon then, assuming it's the luxeon one, not the cluster.

Thanks a bunch, Brendan

PS: Sorry for the confusion guys!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



divine said:


> Aardvark, I think you will be surprised at how bright an E01 is. I am going to throw in a Lumens Factory Pen Light and a couple AAA Precharged Duracells for it. Try the rule of get both and see which one works better.


Wow! Thanks Divine! I really appreciate it. Merry Christmas for all and may it be a bright New Year!


----------



## rala (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm a little confused as to who turn it is. It appears we've gone a lil out of order.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> I choose mystery Gift #2...
> 
> *fingers crossed* please no oring please no oring:green:





Well... Alright then I'll take em out. Pretty sure this thing won't be waterproof anymore. hehe

g


----------



## rala (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

im leaving work, so no more internet for me today. so to prevent a hold up, here's my list just in case anyone changes their minds about their wants.

1. any mystery gift
2. streamlight propoly
3. fenix e01
4. brinkmann maxfire
5. 4 pk eneloops


----------



## farmall (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

WooHoo.

Mystery Gift #1... I can't wait!!!!

I hope it's not a lump of coal..


*SAY NO TO COAL *


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



cyberspyder said:


> I'll choose the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon then, assuming it's the luxeon one, not the cluster.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, Brendan
> 
> PS: Sorry for the confusion guys!



It's my turn currently, and this is what I picked.

Brendan


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

actually its rala's turn, aardvark chose the olive EO1 and csshih picked the blue EO1 so its up to rala now


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I guess hes gonna get the brinkman or the 4 pack of eneloops


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> actually its rala's turn, aardvark chose the olive EO1 and csshih picked the blue EO1 so its up to rala now



No man, people didn't know what I picked, so it was still my turn, and thus I chose.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

lol thats why they posted their list as to what they wanted.....thats what everyone was supposed to do.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Picken's are getting a might slim....


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

They did choose 


AardvarkSagus said:


> wish list for the Olive E01 or the Blue E01 (in that order) whichever is still in play upon my turns commencement.





> I choose!
> 
> 14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB, donated by divine.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

I'm confused.


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

cyberspyder picked the 57. Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon
AardvarkSagus picked the 15. Fenix E01 Natural NIB
csshih picked the 14. Fenix E01 Blue NIB

Next to choose is rala.

Carry on.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks for the clarification divine, as I said b4 rala is up


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> Well... Alright then I'll take em out. Pretty sure this thing won't be waterproof anymore. hehe
> 
> g


----------



## ksbman (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Nomad's up.


----------



## Mungon (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

well im cuting the line here and posting my one 
4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine. 

I thank you all to be part of this realy nice event 

Micke


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'm honestly torn between taking the 13. Streamlight Microstream NIB, donated by divine. and a pack of the eneloops, but I'm going to go ahead and take the Streamlight Microstream from Divine!

Thanks in advance man!


----------



## csshih (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

wooh! good choice.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My buddy and I bought Microstreams the same day at Carter's Country.

He still thinks his is the shizzle! My Inova X0 isn't a whole lot brighter than it!

Mine of course gave it's body and clicky to my Fenix LOD CE Q4 to make a great light even better!

Anyhow, GOOD Choice Nomad!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I've tried to trade it or sell it....

#68 Inova XO from about 2005. Tiros model. Fairly neutral beam.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I planned to send out the mystery gifties tomorrow but I've been called out of town for a couple days, leaving tonite  Good news is, I get Wednesday off completely woot! So I'll drop em off to post first thing Wednesday morning. Merry Christmas to all. 


g


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Are you trying to make us cry? 






Seriously though no problem, I thankful im evening getting one! 

Thanks again


----------



## Moka (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Oooo... A TIROS Version... I'll have to take the #68 Inova XO from about 2005. Tiros model. Fairly neutral beam. 

Thanks PlayboyJoeShmoe


----------



## FlashBanger (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Since I can't afford to give a gift to this thread. I'd like to give up my turn.

So I PASS to the next on the list. 

Thanks to all that gave. 

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Are you trying to make us cry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1 on both accounts, Thanks again to the santas:bow:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

wow flashbanger thats nice


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Moka. As I've PM'd and posted to everyone else I shall try to get the stuff to ship all these lights and get it done by mid week.

I won't tell anyone how to really find me just in case I don't make it!

Rest assured it will be done when work and time permit!

Edit: I must know where to ship it whenever I am able....

A PM is needed.


----------



## Moka (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

All good =D PM'd
This'll be my new glovebox torch, when I get it back from the repairers... 

once again thankyou to ALL the donors... You've made my xmas alot better =D


----------



## legtu (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

fr my 2nd pick, i'll take one of the 4 pack AA Eneloops(donated by divine).

thanks again!


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

legtu, please pm me where to ship.

Thanks.


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I shipped everything but legtu's today at lunch. Just a little bit ago.

I need to find a place that sells padded envelopes for the rest of the eneloops.


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks divine! (on computer at school at break)
any tracking number to agonize over?
picture of packages..?

 head....


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



csshih said:


> Thanks divine! (on computer at school at break)
> any tracking number to agonize over?
> picture of packages..?
> 
> head....


 LOL, nope. 

I shipped it priority, they specifically said yours would get there in about 2 days.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take number 27 lithium batteries. Thank you much


----------



## kevin_d'marie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My turn is coming up and I would like to say that I am going to *pass *my turn to someone else.


----------



## vovw (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Apologies for the delay, I would like to pick 23. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine. These are real hard to find in Canada, since I don't have a Costco membership.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My turn? I would like

21. 4 pack AA Eneloops, donated by divine.


Thanks!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take 4 pack AA Eneloops 

Thanks


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

oh SNAP!
package waiting.... 48 hours remaining....


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Does that Romisen really run off of a single 18500? :thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My three donations in this thread are packaged.

MAYBE in the mail tomorrow, but more likely Wednesday.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



divine said:


> Does that Romisen really run off of a single 18500? :thinking:


I do not have a 18500 but I have powered it up with a 14500 just like Bessiebenny. I do not recommend this as the difference in diameter of a 14500 and the battery tube is just too big. 
See his review somewhere here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2499463&postcount=1
A 18500 would fit. There is a 1-2 mm gap between a 18650 and the body. The 18650 is simply too long.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



ksbman said:


> Well, I'm done, again.
> 
> I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away.
> 
> ...


 
*Keith* -- I've just *GOT* to applaud your noble (and tireless) efforts, Sir! You have performed/contributed a tremendous service to your fellow CPF members, especially those whose _desire_ exceeds their checkbook's capabilities. If this Christmas Give-Away doesn't serve to elevate a CPFer's mood . . . it's a safe bet _nothing_ will. :thumbsup:

*Congratulations! :goodjob: :thanks:*

*Merry Christmas* -- and God Bless.

-Clive


----------



## carling (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take the last set of 4 pack AA Eneloops.


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks Keith! :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Pickens' getting MIGHTY slim!

I'm done donated out myself!


----------



## csshih (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

and a big thanks, to your donations, too.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Funny I never saw this thread until today. What a great idea! Has there ever been a forum just for giveaways on CPF, similar to the one on USN? There are so many generous, giving people here. It would be fun to have giveaways all year long. :santa:


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

What a wonderfull x-mas this year!
My second choise:

42. 1x18650 3W chinese light with no name or markings on it, donated by ledaholic

Thanx so much you guys! :kiss:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

clg0159, cosmo7809 and Moka

Your lights were put into the postal system a couple hours ago (as of 12:40PM CST)

Mokas will take maybe 10 days. The others should be there in 5.

I just couldn't afford to send 'em any faster.

Sorry!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Woot woot! Thanks so much again!


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Thanks again


----------



## kavvika (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

For my next turn, I'd like to choose 26. 4-pack of Energizer AA e2 1.7v lithium cells, donated by AFAustin which will perfectly compliment the LF5 already on its way! :twothumbs

Thanks guys, I had my eye on both of these from the beginning! What an EDC combo.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow its all drawing to an end =[ 

It was SO much fun watching the choices people made and participating in the thread.
I would just like to reiterate how very thankful I am. 

Merry Christmas to all the people who've participated in the thread


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I cant wait for these mystery gifts. Im so happy I was one out of the five!!!!!

P.S. Cant wait till next Christmas, to see all the new things. Well I cant wait but my wallet can


----------



## chew socks (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Wow its all drawing to an end =[
> 
> It was SO much fun watching the choices people made and participating in the thread.
> I would just like to reiterate how very thankful I am.
> ...



Exactly what i wanted to say.....you nailed it man!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Youfoundnemo said:


> Wow its all drawing to an end =[
> 
> It was SO much fun watching the choices people made and participating in the thread.
> I would just like to reiterate how very thankful I am.
> ...



:twothumbs Couldn't say it better myself


----------



## Moka (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> clg0159, cosmo7809 and Moka
> 
> Your lights were put into the postal system a couple hours ago (as of 12:40PM CST)
> 
> ...


Thankyou... =D
The fun of living down under ten days as against five =P


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

received 1 package  from divine.
*THANKS!*
check the picture thread.


----------



## divine (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> I cant wait for these mystery gifts. Im so happy I was one out of the five!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Cant wait till next Christmas, to see all the new things. Well I cant wait but my wallet can


He must have requested the slowest mailing speed.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Lols yah... I do remember him saying something about him having to leave town for a few days, nevertheless im fine with it! I just need a little patience. In the mean time let me see which knife I want for christmas:devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Once again I need to express a massive thanks to all the donors and ksbman especially for organizing this. It's this kind of goodwill attitude that makes this a wonderful place to hang the rest of the year as well.


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I concur.
again. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

This is indeed a great place full of extremely kind and generous people!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

+2323545465


----------



## Futoi (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I'll take 8. Romisen RC-W4, donated by LEDninja.


Thanks again everyone for everything. This is an amazing thread, and sure brightens my christmas up a bunch!


----------



## TeamLosi (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Sorry for the delay everyone.
For my second pick, I would like 
35. Princeton Tec Tec 40, donated by jzmtl.

Thanks!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Wow, this thread is winding down now that everyone is headed over to the Thanks thread. Nice to see that even more people are still getting lights though.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



TeamLosi said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone.
> For my second pick, I would like
> 35. Princeton Tec Tec 40, donated by jzmtl.
> 
> Thanks!



For the record all credit goes to PlayboyJoeShmoe. He sent me the tec 40 when I was looking for one but couldn't find any in stores. I finally tracked one down on ebay, so I'm sending the extra one to someone else would like to use it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Aw shucks...

It weren't no big deal!


----------



## divine (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I shipped out everything else today. A bunch of batteries. 

I think I sent 15 packages total. 1 short wait in the post office, and two longer ones. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



divine said:


> I shipped out everything else today. A bunch of batteries.
> 
> I think I sent 15 packages total. 1 short wait in the post office, and two longer ones. Wasn't too bad.



Sending 15 packages ought to get you some odd looks in the post office 

Anyhow, can't say how much I'm enjoying the light and I'm sure I speak for everyone in wishing you the best of holidays


----------



## 7ender (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

My apologies for the late response. I realize I was skipped but I would just like to say I will pass this round.


Thanks to all the donators! This has been an amazing event and really made me very happy


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

I too will skip this round. Thanks for your generosity everyone.

Happy Holidays :santa:


----------



## divine (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



D-Dog said:


> Sending 15 packages ought to get you some odd looks in the post office
> 
> Anyhow, can't say how much I'm enjoying the light and I'm sure I speak for everyone in wishing you the best of holidays


It was 3 trips of 5 packages each time. It didn't seem like more than anyone else had with them. 

To everyone that goes to the post office: Darn you everyone who is only sending Domestic packages, waiting in line, and making my wait longer when you could just go to the automated postage machine and answer a few simple questions! 

Thanks for the warm wishes. I'm sure I'll have good holidays.


----------



## Waffle (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Just wanted to say I received my light from ledaholic.

Polished Stainless Steel Civictor, donated by ledaholic.


Thanks to all that gave.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Whoops... replied to the wrong thread


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



mr.squatch said:


> I planned to send out the mystery gifties tomorrow but I've been called out of town for a couple days, leaving tonite  Good news is, I get Wednesday off completely woot! So I'll drop em off to post first thing Wednesday morning. Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> 
> g



Hey dont want to sound like a jerk but any chance gifts were shipped?


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey dont want to sound like a jerk but any chance gifts were shipped?




you jerk! lol j/k

I got stuck out of town since early in the week, just got back today. I've got the packages ready to go, hopefully first thing Monday. Sorry for the delay:twothumbs

g


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Hahaaa, the suspense! 

Thanks for quick reply!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI ARE HERE!*

Looks like I get the most important job this year... closing out the thread 

After a lot of consideration I would be glad to take 62. Eveready Double Barrel 4AAA donated by jusval as I'm sure it will make a great "round the house" light my whole family will enjoy using (plus try teaching your mother "soft press to jump to the next mode, then twist for turbo, but don't softpress then, otherwise... It doesn't work :nana

Thanks again to all the donators and everyone please have a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello bigslick and mossyoak!

Rumor has it your G2s are on the way... took me quite some time to organize a nice surprise... i wonder if you will recognize it without opening the packet... *grin*
Merry X-mas to everyone
georg


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 15, 2008)

HeadShot said:


> Hello bigslick and mossyoak!
> 
> Rumor has it your G2s are on the way... took me quite some time to organize a nice surprise... i wonder if you will recognize it without opening the packet... *grin*
> Merry X-mas to everyone
> georg



hmm, more than just an amazing g2?


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2008)

hehe. generosity is oozing through the thread.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 15, 2008)

Mystery gifts all posted today usps from Houston. 

g


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't realize we were neighbors mr. squatch!

Gonna have to hook up sooner or later!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 15, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> Mystery gifts all posted today usps from Houston.
> 
> g


Gotta say.... im a little scared.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 15, 2008)

:thinking: what could be headed my way..........at this point I honestly have no clue.............Please have at least two O-rings.........


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 15, 2008)

i honestly have no clue either. 4 out of 5 packages are the same, and the 5th I dunno who it went to. 

g

ps, yeah we need to have a h-town g2g one of these nites. cept... I may have sent off some of my impressive gear. Hmm 

g


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 15, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> Please have at least two O-rings




Gettin greedy now arent we psh next youll want them to... I dont know Seal something  just playin 'round


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> I may have sent off some of my impressive gear. Hmm
> 
> g




oh snap! the oozing generosity may have solidified, and is now attacking CPFers.


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 16, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> hmm, more than just an amazing g2?


 
hehe... the most amazing G2 
greetz,
georg


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 16, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> i honestly have no clue either. 4 out of 5 packages are the same, and the 5th I dunno who it went to.
> 
> g
> 
> ...


Ugh, that's torture for those of us who were just outside of the mystery blast radius.


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2008)

Received a package.. from SelfBuilt! 
Head on over to the happy thank you thread for pictures!

Thank you Selfbuilt!
you will have created more flashaholics this holiday season.(with any luck)


----------

